# obama birth certificate: more investigation request



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

fake life obama...

*REQUESTS “COMPREHENSIVE INVESTIGATION”*
_

_
_What are Obama’s true “roots?”
Attorney General Jeff Sessions May 30, 2017
U.S. Department of Justice
950 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20530

Dear AG Sessions

I am a retired Special Agent, senior criminal investigator with specialized training in Counter Intelligence with the USAF Office of Special Investigations. I have over thirty-two years of combined federal and private investigative experience. My reason for writing to you is to request that you please cause a comprehensive investigation of Obama’s citizenship. I firmly believe he is an illegal alien and if that is proven then everything he did during the eight years he occupied the Oval office, every law he signed (Obamacare), every appointment he made (two to the Supreme Court) and every executive order he issued all become null and void.

My belief that he is an illegal alien is based on the following:

When he was campaigning for the Senate in 2004, his literary agent in statements and press releases as well as articles in newspapers, including the Associated Press, stated he was born in Kenya. Obama never once contested those statements. Also, during one of his debates his opponent accused him of not being a natural born citizen. Obama replied “So what, I’m running for the Senate not the Presidency.”

Then, when he decided to run for the Presidency, he miraculously discovered that he was born in Hawaii. Hawaii Statute 338-176 allows a Hawaiian resident to obtain a Hawaiian birth certificate for a foreign born child. Obama’s half sister was born in Indonesia and has a Hawaii birth certificate. Hawaii officials admit they have Obama’s birth certificate on file, but they refuse to reveal what is on it. The only possible reason for that refusal is that it will show he was born in Kenya.

On April 27, 2011 Obama produced a birth certificate showing he was born in Hawaii. That birth certificate was almost immediately proven to be a computer generated forgery. Example: The name of the hospital as shown on that forged birth certificate did no exist at the time Obama was born. That name came into existence some seventen years later with the merger of two hospitals. Also, Obama’s father’s race is listed as “African-American.” At that time the term “African-American” was unheard of. Black people were “Negros” and when a form called for listing of race black people entered Negro. If Obama was really born in Hawaii, why did he not just obtain a copy of that birth certificate and release it to the public instead of attempting to foster a crude forgery on us.

If Obama was born in Kenya, and a preponderance of the evidence indicates that is the case, then Section 301(g) of the Immigration and Naturalization Act of 1952 applies. That section pertains to foreign born children born between December 24, 1952 and November 13, 1986. It states that if only one parent is a U.S. citizen, that parent must have resided in the United States or one of its possessions for at least ten years and at least five of those years had to be after that parent attained the age of fourteen years. Obama was born in 1961, his father was never an American citizen and his mother was only eighteen years old when he was born. She was not old enough to meet the five year requirement to convey citizenship to him and he is therefore an illegal alien.

I have sent the above information to several members of Congress suggesting a subpoena to the Hawaii Department of Health to obtain the birth certificate they admit they have, but not one of the members I have sent this to has done anything.

I have also suggested subpoenas to the IRS to determine what Social Security Number Obama has been using, then a subpoena to the Social Security Administration to determine to whom that number was issued. Information I have is that he has been using 042-68-4425.

On September 26, 2011, The Washington Times National Weekly reported that they submitted Obama’s name and SSN 042-68-4425 to the E-Verify System. The response was that it was a mismatch and the SSA could not verify citizenship.

I have received reports that the above number was issued in 1977 (when Obama was seventeen years old and living in Hawaii) and was issued to a Mr. Jean Paul Ludwig, who was born in 1890 in Spain, immigrated to the US in 1924, and lived most of his adult life in Connecticut where he became a naturalized citizen and received that SSN.

Sincerely,_

Joe Elkins


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a little late now, isn't it?


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

How did you get this letter?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

miketx said:


> How did you get this letter?


sorry,  Former Military Criminal Investigator Writes to AG Sessions on Obama's Citizenship - The Post & Email


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> It's a little late now, isn't it?


not from a historical perspective. i want closure, see if he got away with it.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

back in the day we had the obots to try to explain videos like this. they're all gone.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> back in the day we had the obots to try to explain videos like this. they're all gone.



You want that explained again? OK. 
1.) The video is a bunch of lies presented by RWNJs. 
2.) For further questions, see #1


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > back in the day we had the obots to try to explain videos like this. they're all gone.
> ...


Prove your claims.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 5, 2017)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



No need. Any sane person knows all that birther crap is just that.......crap. If you still believe it, you have mental problems that I'm not capable of treating.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


But you're pretty capable of lying all the time.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> fake life obama...
> 
> *REQUESTS “COMPREHENSIVE INVESTIGATION”*
> _
> ...


You birfers crack me up!


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > fake life obama...
> ...


Liberal idiots are all insane.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 5, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Can you explain why all of Obama's early life - before he entered into politics - he himself - claimed to be born in Kenya? 

I've been waiting for a libtard to explain that one away for years.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's a little late now, isn't it?
> ...



Obama and his handlers in the DNC were wrong to spend so long to finally release his BC.  They should have preempted that before the rumours started flying.  Even worse, they released a hospital extract and not a proper certified BC which everyone born in the US has on record.  

The fact that they did that means that there will ALWAYS be speculation on whether or not he was actually born in the US.

However, as a country, we made a decision to collectively 'look the other way' because so many people felt that having a Black candidate was an important thing at the time.  Anyone who challenges that decision will be shouted down by the collective.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I hope you haven't been holding your breath....those liars never explain anything.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Try speaking in coherent English next time.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

Try to stop lying.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Quote him saying he was born in Kenya...


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Why? You liberals idiots will just lie more.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Of course it was properly certified. You birfers are nuts.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Prove it liar.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


LOL

As if evidence was needed that you can't quote Obama saying he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

Below is the BC that Obama released THREE YEARS AFTER becoming president.






Below is a random BC from the same state, same year. 






Anyone who orders a BC from archives will not get an original but a photo reversal from microfiche.  Notice the very raised seal visible in the bottom BC.   I was born four years before the President in California and my official BC on record is a photo reversal with a palpable seal as well.

Personally, I don't care if he was born in Hawaii, Kenya, or Kathmandu ... that ship has sailed. But the fact that he played fast-and-loose with the documents required to fulfill a Constitutional requirement will forever leave a bad-taste in people's mouths and reason for doubt.

Screaming 'Birfer!' over and over at the top of your voice doesn't remove that doubt.  It only makes you look like you have doubts yourself.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Below is the BC that Obama released THREE YEARS AFTER becoming president.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One is an original and the other is s copy. That's why they don't look the same. Both are certified by the state of Hawaii and both are official documents of birth.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> One is an original and the other is s copy. That's why they don't look the same. Both are certified by the state of Hawaii and both are official documents of birth.



Notice the fold on the left hand side of Obama's 'original' BC.  Which means the document was bound into a larger collection of BC and folded open to copy.  Hence, not an original.  I was born in 1957 and my 'original' BC no longer exists.  Only a certified microfiche of that BC remains.

That only makes sense because of the cost involved in storing tens of millions of original BCs compared to the cost of storing microfiche.  The only argument in favour of his BC being actual is that I'm frightened to believe that this poorly executed copy is the best the CIA could come up with in THREE years.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Below is the BC that Obama released THREE YEARS AFTER becoming president.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, you just obliterated washamericom's OP. In it, is the claim that one of the pieces of evidence that Obama's BC is fake is because the name of the hospital is wrong...

_On April 27, 2011 Obama produced a birth certificate showing he was born in Hawaii. That birth certificate was almost immediately proven to be a computer generated forgery. Example: *The name of the hospital as shown on that forged birth certificate did no exist at the time Obama was born. That name came into existence some seventen years later with the merger of two hospitals.*_​
... but you just posted someone else's birth certificate from the day after Obama was born and it lists *the exact same hospital name that appears on Obama's birth certificate.*



You birfers crack me up!


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > One is an original and the other is s copy. That's why they don't look the same. Both are certified by the state of Hawaii and both are official documents of birth.
> ...


No one ever said Obama's was an original. It was a copy from his records on file with the state of Hawaii. It's what the state sends someone who requests a copy of their birth records.

And it's certified by the state and it's just as official as an original.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Below is the BC that Obama released THREE YEARS AFTER becoming president.
> ...



Only I'm not trying to prove anything ... I'm just highlighting that there is real reason to have doubt.  None of those doubts you care to address except with emoticons.  
When I see someone trying to hard to direct attention from the argument, it makes me very suspicious that they themselves believe the argument to be spurious.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> One is an original and the other is s copy.



It sure sounds like you're trying to argue that Obama's BC is an original.  Does Hawaii keep millions of original BCs on file in some gigantic warehouse somewhere in case someone needs to order one?  Or have they, like every other state, converted them to microfiche decades ago?


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


No, there is no doubt. There is made up bullshit (like the false claim that the hospital name is wrong) but no doubt ever expressed has been proven in the 9 years since Obama first released a copy of his birth record. Even Trump, who said he sent his own team to Hawaii to investigate, found nothing.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > One is an original and the other is s copy.
> ...


Well then you're a nut, because I never said it was an original. I don't know how they store their records and it matters not since Obama presented a *certified* copy of his.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> No, there is no doubt.



There will always be a doubt.  Obama guaranteed there would be by the fact he waited so long to release a document that anyone can order from their home state in a matter of weeks.  That fact alone is cause for doubt.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > No, there is no doubt.
> ...


Fair enough, let me rephrase... there will always be doubt just like doubt persists that we landed on the moon.

Better?

Oh, and you're lying again. Obama did not wait "long" to release his birth records. He first did so in 2008 while running for president.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> Well then you're a nut, because I never said it was an original. I don't know how they store their records and it matters not since Obama presented a *certified* copy of his.



1.  You lead with ad hominem
2.  You have no idea if Hawaii stores original BCs
3.  You clearly stated that the above document was original compared to the photo reversal from microfiche which is a copy (post #25)
4.  It matters quite a lot because an original document could only exist if Hawaii keeps the originals on record.
5.  The fact that you believe it to be real doesn't address the discrepancies.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> there will always be doubt just like doubt persists that we landed on the moon.



Actually not ... anyone with some laser measuring equipment can bounce a beam off reflectors left on the moon by the astronauts.  With a sufficiently powerful telescope you can see the equipment left behind by the astronauts.  24 astronauts flew around the moon and 12 of those actually walked on the moon.  There are hundreds of pounds of actual moon rock samples, thousands of photographs, and hundreds of hours of video confirming the events.

You're comparing that to a single document that frankly raises more questions than it answers.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Well then you're a nut, because I never said it was an original. I don't know how they store their records and it matters not since Obama presented a *certified* copy of his.
> ...


"You clearly stated that the above document was original compared to the photo reversal from microfiche which is a copy (post #25)"

Birfer nut... the copy I was referencing in post #25 was Obama's. Obama's is dated in 2011, as I showed in post #23.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > there will always be doubt just like doubt persists that we landed on the moon.
> ...


And yet, like Obama's birth certificate, there are still folks who have doubt we landed on the moon, regardless of the evidence to the contrary. So yes, in that regard, doubt will persist for some.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> Birfer nut



If your argument rests on throwing insults, gifs, and emoticons at anyone asking questions, you have no argument.  The state rests ... and my G-d have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

Still no Obama quote from Chuz Life where he said he was born in Hawaii...

No worries, I knew he was full of shit when he made that ridiculous claim.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Birfer nut
> ...


Run, Forrest! Run!!!


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2017)

There is no reliable source of which I'm aware of Barak Obama stating he was born in Kenya.  However, Obama's literary agents, Dystel & Goderich _Literary Management_ company, in his official client biography, was touting that he was born in Kenya as early as 1991. It was still reporting that Obama was born in Kenya as late as 2008.  

I have no doubt he was aware of this and found some literary value in representing himself as foreign-born. However, the fact that he did not address this possible oversight until his campaign was in full-swing leaves a lot of unanswered questions.

Did he deliberately misrepresent himself before the election?  Did he misrepresent himself after the election?  Only one of those can be true.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 5, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Link? Yes, he spent some time in Kenya as a child. That doesn't mean he was born in Kenya.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Why do you ask for proof you will deny?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > back in the day we had the obots to try to explain videos like this. they're all gone.
> ...


can you be more specific to the groupings taken from one and put to another. maybe the ahnee bc is fake. i always thought the nordyke twins were part of the cover up story.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 5, 2017)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



Come on Mikey. Just because you can't produce facts from a credible source isn't my fault.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


this explains why liberals hitched their wagons to global warming so quickly.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


when was he in kenya as a child ?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


that doesn't mean he wasn't born there.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



The claim is nuts. I can't get more specific than that.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > One is an original and the other is s copy.
> ...


yes to both, right after 4/27/11 they moved it to the vault.

instead of just showing it.    heh...  Mr. transparency



*Obama Birth Certificate Moved to More Secure Location Months Ago ...*
www.foxnews.com/.../obama-birth-certificate-moved-secure-location-months-ago.ht...
Apr 27, 2011 - Fukino, who left office in December, said that during her term as health director, Obama's birth certificate was moved from a file vault, where ...
*Obama's Sister Maya Soetoro's Long Form Vault Birth Certificate From ...*
Obama’s Sister Maya Soetoro’s Long Form Vault Birth Certificate From Indonesia, Has Hawaii COLB Just Like Barack....
Dec 29, 2010 - Obama's Sister Maya Soetoro's Long Form Vault Birth Certificate From ... Obama's half sister, born in Indonesia, has a Hawaiian Certification of Live Birth. ..... Warning Breaking > NWO GangMoved A Dark Communist Into ...
*Trump's Rebuttal To Proof Of Obama's Birth Certificate: 'Somebody ...*
https://thinkprogress.org/trumps-rebuttal-to-proof-of-obama-s-birth-certificate-someb...
Moving news forward. Apr 26, 2011. Trump's Rebuttal To Proof Of Obama's Birth Certificate: 'Somebody' Told Me 'It Doesn't Exist' ... took advantage of a state law allowing her to see President Obama's birth certificate stored in a vault. Fukino ...
*Why Obama will never show his vault birth certificate. - Free Republic*
www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/2228564/posts?page=115
Apr 13, 2009 - 20 posts - ‎9 authors
Why Obama will never show his vault birth certificate. ... his true identity, parentage, and birth origin -- his original, "vault" birth certificate. ..... the affirmative action fraud to rise to president as just that, an affirmative action move.
*Hawaii slams door on birth certificates - WND.com*
www.wnd.com/2011/04/292053/
Apr 26, 2011 - President Barack Obama in the Oval Office April 4, 2011 With ... in this detail the Obama birth records in the Hawaii DOH vault when she was an ...


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Listen turd, i haven't made any claims about anything here. i simply asked your lying hide why you ask for proof you know you will deny. Your suggestion that I have is just another lie from you.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



Don't know. I heard he spent some time over there somewhere as a child.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


The day he was born?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


three years 4/27/11 to "release" the "original" long form. 
probably cause they found out later there _was_ a book, with other people's originals.
like their leadership, this obama story was written from behind.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


thank you.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

miketx said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


that's the mystery, i think he's two years older than he says, and his father is subud.
this guy...  

    he even looks a little like obama...


----------



## Dalia (Jun 5, 2017)

Obama's Daughters May Be Adopted !


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

this is another odd thing about the birth certificate.


*Loretta Fuddy - Wikipedia*
Loretta Fuddy - Wikipedia
Loretta Jean Fuddy (April 12, 1948 – December 11, 2013) was an American health official and social worker from the U.S. state of Hawaii. Fuddy served ...
*Official who OK'd Obama birth papers dies in crash - USA Today*
Official who OK'd Obama birth papers dies in crash
Dec 12, 2013 - The lone fatality was Loretta Fuddy, who has served as state health director since January 2011. Tom Matsuda, the interim executive director of ...
*Makani Kai airplane crashed - Hawaii News Now*
www.hawaiinewsnow.com/.../ntsb-no-safety-briefing-given-prior-to-2013-molokai-plan...
May 5, 2016 - State Health Department Director Loretta Fuddy died in the water, and her cause of death was listed as an irregular heartbeat triggered by ...
*Hundreds gather to remember Loretta Fuddy - Hawaii News Now ...*
www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/24280187/hundreds-gather-to-remember-loretta-fuddy
Hundreds of people turned out Saturday morning at the Co-Cathedral of St. Theresa for the funeral services of Hawaii State Health Director Loretta Fuddy.
*Statements regarding the passing of State Health Director Lorett ...*
www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/.../statements-regarding-the-passing-of-state-health-dire...
Loretta Fuddy, director of the state Department of Health, is remembered by Hawaii's government officials. Fuddy died in a plane crash Wednesday afternoon.
*Loretta Fuddy devoted time to her church family - Hawaii News Now ...*
www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/.../loretta-fuddy-devoted-time-to-her-church-family
At Co-Cathedral of St. Theresa church, Loretta Fuddy was called Deliana. She sang first soprano in the church choir.
*Think about the late Hawaii Health Director Loretta Fuddy when lying ...*
mauitime.com › News › Politics
Think about the late Hawaii Health Director Loretta Fuddy when lying Donald Trump lies about Obama birther lie. September 16, 2016 by Anthony Pignataro 0 ...
Jun 2 - Jun 9
Mark Johnstone
Charley’s Restaurant and ...
*The Strange Death of Loretta Fuddy & Why it Matters Today 09/20 by ...*
www.blogtalkradio.com/cfp.../the-strange-death-of-loretta-fuddy-why-it-matters-toda...
Sep 20, 2016 - Segment 1: Important News and Information Segments 2-4: Investigative Findings Revealed: Rex, an aviation and computer company ...
*Edward Smail - Loretta Fuddy – Woman Who Issued Hawaiian ...*
Edward Smail
Loretta Fuddy – Woman Who Issued Hawaiian Obama Birth Certificate Killed in Plane Crash Posted By Dean Garrison on Dec 13, 2013 in Articles, Email...
*Hawaii official who confirmed Obama birth certificate dies in crash ...*
www.cnn.com/2013/12/12/us/hawaii-health-director-obama-birth/
Dec 12, 2013 - Loretta Fuddy, the Hawaii official who confirmed the authenticity of President Obama's birth record in Hawaii, died Wednesday night in a ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> There is no reliable source of which I'm aware of Barak Obama stating he was born in Kenya.  However, Obama's literary agents, Dystel & Goderich _Literary Management_ company, in his official client biography, was touting that he was born in Kenya as early as 1991. It was still reporting that Obama was born in Kenya as late as 2008.
> 
> I have no doubt he was aware of this and found some literary value in representing himself as foreign-born. However, the fact that he did not address this possible oversight until his campaign was in full-swing leaves a lot of unanswered questions.
> 
> Did he deliberately misrepresent himself before the election?  Did he misrepresent himself after the election?  Only one of those can be true.


There is no evidence Obama was even aware of that pamphlet stating he was born in Kenya. Even before that pamphlet was produced, several newspapers ran stories on him. Every single one stated he was born in Hawaii. His literary agency took responsibility for the error in his birthplace and said he provided no information to them about him being born in Kenya. The questions have been answered.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reliable source of which I'm aware of Barak Obama stating he was born in Kenya.  However, Obama's literary agents, Dystel & Goderich _Literary Management_ company, in his official client biography, was touting that he was born in Kenya as early as 1991. It was still reporting that Obama was born in Kenya as late as 2008.
> ...


What newspapers were they? Can you name them? you have links?


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


There is zero [actual] evidence he was born in Kenya.


----------



## miketx (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Do you have any [actual] proof he was born in Hawaii?


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> this is another odd thing about the birth certificate.
> 
> 
> *Loretta Fuddy - Wikipedia*
> ...


More nonsense. There were others who also verified Obama's birth records... Chiyome Fukino ... Alvin Onaka... and no [mysterious] deaths.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> fake life obama...
> 
> *REQUESTS “COMPREHENSIVE INVESTIGATION”*
> _
> ...


Anyone who posts birther topics goes directly to my iggy.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Of course.. prima facie evidence...


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Here's two I have links handy for, and there are others.


*NY Times, 2.5.1990*
*Boston Globe, 2.15.1990*


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


He released his birth record in 2008 while running for office. Deal with it.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > this is another odd thing about the birth certificate.
> ...


which brings us to just happened to:

*THURSDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2012*
*Can It All Be a Coincidence?*
_
Warning Signs features my daily commentaries, but I will break with that and share one that is well worth your consideration:

*CAN IT ALL BE COINCIDENCE?*
by Don Fredrick, ©2012, blogging at The Obama Timeline

(Oct. 1, 2012) — As I noted in the introduction to my book, The Obama Timeline, a jury at a murder trial will often find the accumulated circumstantial evidence so overwhelming that a guilty verdict is obvious—even though there may be no witness to the crime. “The jurors in the Scott Peterson trial believed the collection of evidence more than they believed Scott Peterson. Among other things, the jury thought that being arrested with $15,000 in cash, recently-dyed hair, a newly-grown goatee, four cell phones, camping equipment, a map to a new girlfriend’s house, a gun, and his brother’s driver’s license certainly did not paint a picture of a grieving husband who had nothing to do with his pregnant wife’s disappearance and murder.”

In the four years I have been gathering information about—and evidence against—Barack Hussein Obama, I have encountered hundreds of coincidences that strike me as amazing. None of those coincidences, by themselves, may mean much. But taken as a whole it is almost impossible to believe they were all the result of chance. Consider the Obama-related coincidences:

Obama just happened to know 60s far-left radical revolutionary *William Ayers*, whose father just happened to be *Thomas Ayers*, who just happened to be a close friend of Obama’s communist mentor *Frank Marshall Davis*, who just happened to work at the communist-sympathizing Chicago Defender with *Vernon Jarrett*, who just happened to later become the father-in-law of Iranian-born leftist *Valerie* *Jarrett*, who Obama just happened to choose as his closest White House advisor, and who just happened to have been CEO of Habitat Company, which just happened to manage public housing in Chicago, which just happened to get millions of dollars from the Illinois state legislature, and which just happened not to properly maintain the housing—which eventually just happened to require demolition.

Valerie Jarrett also just happened to work for the city of Chicago, and just happened to hire M*ichelle LaVaughan Robinson* (later Obama), who just happened to have worked at the Sidley Austin law firm, where former fugitive from the FBI *Bernardine Dohrn* also just happened to work, and where Barack Obama just happened to get a summer job.

Bernardine Dohrn just happened to be married to William Ayers, with whom she just happened to have hidden from the FBI at a San Francisco marina, along with Donald Warden, who just happened to change his name to *Khalid al-Mansour*, and Warden/al-Mansour just happened to be a mentor of Black Panther Party founders Huey Newton and Bobby Seale and a close associate of Nation of Islam leader *Louis Farrakhan*, and al-Mansour just happened to be financial adviser to a Saudi Prince, who just happened to donate cash to Harvard, for which Obama just happened to get a critical letter of recommendation from *Percy Sutton*, who just happened to have been the attorney for *Malcolm X*, who just happened to know Kenyan politician *Tom Mboya*, who just happened to be a close friend of *Barack Hussein Obama, Sr.,* who just happened to meet Malcolm X when he traveled to Kenya.

Obama, Sr. just happened to have his education at the University of Hawaii paid for by the Laubach Literacy Institute, which just happened to have been supported by Elizabeth Mooney Kirk, who just happened to be a friend of Malcolm X, who just happened to have been associated with the Nation of Islam, which was later headed by Louis Farrakhan, who just happens to live very close to Obama’s Chicago mansion, which also just happens to be located very close to the residence of William Ayers and Bernardine Dohrn, who just happen to have been occasional baby-sitters for Malia and Natasha Obama, whose parents just happen not to mind exposing their daughters to bomb-making communists.

After attending Occidental College and Columbia University, where he just happened to have foreign Muslim roommates, Obama moved to Chicago to work for the Industrial Areas Foundation, an organization that just happened to have been founded by Marxist and radical agitator *Saul “the Red” Alinsky*, author of Rules for Radicals, who just happened to be the topic of Hillary Rodham Clinton’s thesis at Wellesley College, and Obama’s $25,000 salary at IAF just happened to be funded by a grant from the *Woods Fund*, which was founded by the Woods family, whose Sahara Coal company just happened to provide coal to Commonwealth Edison, whose CEO just happened to be Thomas Ayers, whose son William Ayers just happened to serve on the board of the Woods Fund, along with Obama.

Obama also worked on voter registration drives in Chicago in the 1980s and just happened to work with leftist political groups like the Democratic Socialists of America (DSA) and Socialist International (SI), through which Obama met Carl Davidson, who just happened to travel to Cuba during the Vietnam War to sabotage the U.S. war effort, and who just happened to be a former member of the SDS and a member of the Committees of Correspondence for Democracy and Socialism, which just happened to sponsor a 2002 anti-war rally at which Obama spoke, and which just happened to have been organized by Marilyn Katz, a former SDS activist and later public relations consultant who just happened to be a long-time friend of Obama’s political hatchet man, *David Axelrod.*

Obama joined Trinity United Church of Christ (TUCC), whose pastor was *Reverend Jeremiah Wright*, a fiery orator who just happened to preach Marxism and Black Liberation Theology and who delivered anti-white, anti-Jew, and anti-American sermons, which Obama just happened never to hear because he just happened to miss church only on the days when Wright was at his “most enthusiastic,” and Obama just happened never to notice that Oprah Winfrey left the church because it was too radical, and just happened never to notice that the church gave the vile anti-Semitic Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan a lifetime achievement award.

Although no one had ever heard of him at the time, Obama just happened to receive an impossible-to-believe $125,000 advance to write a book about race relations, which he just happened to fail to write while using the cash to vacation in Bali with his wife Michelle, and despite his record of non-writing he just happened to receive a second advance, for $40,000, from another publisher, and he eventually completed a manuscript called Dreams From My Father, which just happened to strongly reflect the writing style of William Ayers, who just happened to trample on an American flag for the cover photograph of the popular Chicago magazine, which Obama just happened never to see even though it appeared on newsstands throughout the city.

Obama was hired by the law firm Miner, Banhill and Galland, which just happened to specialize in negotiating state government contracts to develop low-income housing, and which just happened to deal with now-imprisoned *Tony Rezko* and his firm Rezar, and with slumlord Valerie Jarrett, and the law firm’s Judson Miner just happened to have been a classmate of Bernardine Dohrn, wife of William Ayers.

In 1994 Obama represented ACORN and another plaintiff in a lawsuit against Citibank for denying mortgages to blacks (Buycks-Roberson v. Citibank Federal Savings Bank), and the lawsuit just happened to result in banks being blackmailed into approving subprime loans for poor credit risks, a trend which just happened to spread nationwide, and which just happened to lead to the collapse of the housing bubble, which just happened to help Obama defeat John McCain in the 2008 presidential election.

In 1996 Obama ran for the Illinois State Senate and joined the “New Party,” which just happened to promote Marxism, and Obama was supported by* Dr. Quentin Yong*, a socialist who just happened to support a government takeover of the health care system.

In late 1999 Obama purportedly engaged in homosexual activities and cocaine-snorting in the back of a limousine with a man named Larry Sinclair, who claims he was contacted in late 2007 by Donald Young, who just happened to be the gay choir director of Obama’s Chicago church and who shared information with Sinclair about Obama, and Young just happened to be murdered on December 23, 2007, just weeks after Larry Bland, another gay member of the church, just happened to be murdered, and both murders just happened to have never been solved. In 2008 Sinclair held a press conference to discuss his claims, and just happened to be arrested immediately after the event, based on a warrant issued by *Delaware Attorney General Beau Biden,* who just happens to be the son of Joe Biden.

In 2003 Obama and his wife attended a dinner in honor of *Rashid Khalidi,* who just happened to be a former PLO operative, harsh critic of Israel, and advocate of Palestinian rights, and who Obama claims he does not know, even though the Obamas just happened to have dined more than once at the home of Khalidi and his wife, Mona, and just happened to have used them as occasional baby-sitters. Obama reportedly praised Khalidi at the decidedly anti-Semitic event, which William Ayers just happened to also attend, and the event Obama pretends he never attended was sponsored by the Arab American Action Network, to which Obama just happened to have funneled cash while serving on the board of the Woods Fund with William Ayers, and one speaker at the dinner remarked that if Palestinians cannot secure a return of their land, Israel “will never see a day of peace,” and entertainment at the dinner included a Muslim children’s dance whose performances just happened to include simulated beheadings with fake swords, and stomping on American, Israeli, and British flags, and Obama allegedly told the audience that “Israel has no God-given right to occupy Palestine” and there has been “genocide against the Palestinian people by (the) Israelis,” and the Los Angeles Times has a videotape of the event but just happens to refuse to make it public.

In the 2004 Illinois Democrat primary race for the U.S. Senate, front-runner Blair Hull just happened to be forced out of the race after David Axelrod just happened to manage to get Hull’s sealed divorce records unsealed, which just happened to enable Obama to win the primary, so he could face popular Republican Jack Ryan, whose sealed child custody records from his divorce just happened to become unsealed, forcing Ryan to withdraw from the race, which just happened to enable the unqualified Obama to waltz into the U.S. Senate, where, after a mere 143 days of work, he just happened to decide he was qualified to run for President of the United States.

Obama just happened to save $300,000 on the purchase of a $1.65 million Chicago mansion for which he deposited only $1,000 in earnest money, while the seller’s adjacent empty lot which was appraised at no more than $500,000 just happened to be sold at the inflated price of $625,000 to *Rita Rezko*, who just happened to earn only $37,000 per year working for Cook County government, and who just happened to be married to Tony Rezko, who just happened to be Obama’s main money man for his political campaigns, and who only days before the Obama mansion purchase just happened to obtain a $3.5 million loan from wealthy Iraqi Nadhmi Auchi, who just happened to have been kicked out of Iraq, and who just happened to have been convicted of corruption charges in France, and who just happened to ask Rezko to ask then-U.S. Senator Obama to help him obtain a visa to travel to the United States.

Rita Rezko just happened to borrow the money for the $625,000 empty lot from the Mutual Bank of Harvey, which just happened to be run by Tony Rezko’s pal Amrish Mahajan, whose wife Anita just happened to have been charged with fraudulently receiving $2 million in Illinois taxpayer dollars for drug tests never performed by her company, K. K. Bio-Science, which just happened to have a no-bid contract with the state, and whose computers just happened to disappear right before investigators arrived to take them away for evidence.

Obama just happened to obtain a $1.32 million mortgage for his mansion even though the payments of $8,000 per month (plus at least $1,500 per month in property taxes) exceeded 50 percent of his $162,100 U.S Senate salary income, and even though Michelle Obama was claiming that she and her husband were still paying off substantial student loans and were struggling to pay for piano lessons for their daughters, one of whom just happens to look remarkably like one of the daughters of Malcolm X.

Obama just happened to obtain his mansion mortgage from Northern Trust Bank, whose Board of Directors just happened to include Susan Crown, who just happened to be part of the wealthy Crown family, which just happened to donate to Obama’s campaigns, and which just happened to have ownership in defense contractor General Dynamics Corporation, and the Crown family just happened to sit on the board of energy company Exelon, formerly known as Commonwealth Edison, which just happened to have had Thomas Ayers as its CEO, and the Crown family also owned the Maytag appliance company, which just happened to move its operations to Mexico, after its employees just happened to donate to Obama’s campaign, after he just happened to pledge that he would keep their jobs in Galesburg, Illinois.

In June 2005, just months after Obama became a U.S. Senator, *Michelle Obama* just happened to be named a “non-executive director” of the board of TreeHouse Foods, a supplier of Wal-Mart, for a salary of $51,200 in 2005 and $101,083 in 2006, and she just happened to be given 7,500 TreeHouse stock options, worth approximately $72,375, even though she just happened to know nothing about the private sector or running a business.

In 2006 Obama pushed for a $1 million earmark for the University of Chicago, and his wife Michelle just happened to be promoted to Vice-President of Community and External Affairs for the hospitals with a salary increase from $121,900 to $316,962, and she just happened to receive public relations help from Obama’s political strategist David Axelrod, whose mother just happened to write for a communist newspaper.

In 2006 Sarah P. Herlihy, an associate of the Chicago law firm of Kirkland and Ellis, whose employees later contributed $87,722 to Obama’s presidential campaign, and whose partner Bruce I. Ettleson just happened to be a member of Obama’s campaign finance committee, just happened to write a paper calling for the elimination of the “natural born citizen” requirement in the U.S. Constitution.

Obama just happened to visit Kenya in 2006 to support his cousin, *Raila Odinga*, a Muslim socialist candidate for president, who just happened to have ties to both al-Qaeda and Libya’s Muammar Qaddafi, and who just happened to have been educated in communist East Germany, and who just happened to name his son Fidel, and who just happened to plan on establishing Shari’ah Muslim law in Kenya, and whose activities prompted the Kenyan government to lodge an official protest of Obama’s passport abuse and misconduct, and Obama’s actions just happened to have been denounced by the U.S. State Department as being in direct opposition to U.S. National Security, and after Odinga, for whom Obama just happened to have raised $950,000, lost the election, his Muslim followers just happened to burn Christian women and children alive in a church where they had sought refuge.

In 2006 Obama endorsed Alexi Giannoulias in his race for Illinois State Treasurer and stated that he is “…one of the most outstanding young men I could ever hope to meet”—even though Giannoulias just happened to be only 29 years old and even though his family’s Broadway Bank just happened to finance Chicago crime figures like Michael “Jaws” Giorango, a Chicago thug with convictions for bookmaking and promoting prostitution, and even though virtually all of Chicago’s Democrat politicians were keeping their distance from Giannoulias, whose reputation was so questionable he even failed to get the endorsement of the Chicago Democrat Party—which just happens to almost never be concerned about questionable reputations.

Obama’s mother, *Stanley Ann Dunham*, once worked for the Ford Foundation’s Asia program, which just happened to be run by *Peter Geithner*, who just happened to be the father of *Timothy Geithner,* who just happened to neglect to pay Social Security taxes on much of his income, which just happened to somehow qualify him to be Obama’s Treasury Secretary.

During the 2008 campaign Obama’s passport records just happened to have been illegally searched by an employee of a firm headed by *John O. Brennan*, and Lt. Quarles Harris, Jr., who was cooperating with federal investigators in connection with the incident, just happened to be found with a bullet in his head, and the murder just happened never to be solved, and Obama later just happened to make Brennan his terrorism and intelligence advisor.

On election night in 2008 in Chicago’s Grant Park, Obama just happened to wear a black suit and a red tie, and his older daughter just happened to wear a red dress, and his younger daughter just happened to wear a stark black dress, and his wife Michelle just happened to wear an arguably unattractive black dress that appeared to have a giant red X design, which just happened to prompt some to wonder if their clothing just happened to denote black power, communism, and Malcolm X, and at the very least prompted others to wonder why anyone would have his daughter wear a jet-black dress for a celebratory occasion—or where one could even just happen to find a store that sells black dresses for little girls.

From election night forward there are hundreds of other “just happeneds,” not the least of which is the long-form birth certificate released by Obama in April 2011 which just happened to consist of multiple image layers, including various objects which can be separated and rotated with computer software—which just happens to be impossible if a birth certificate is merely scanned and not computer-constructed by a forger.

I could go on… but you get the idea.

P.S. If Obama just happens to win reelection on November 6, remember that hyperinflation just happens to be the inescapable consequence of printing trillions of dollars to cover massive government deficits._


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > this is another odd thing about the birth certificate.
> ...


not yet.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 5, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


well that's the point, why would Trump force a second document at all.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 5, 2017)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Hey! Stop it right now! Liberals are not obligated to prove any of their claims because liberals are not bound by logic and reason. You best learn that.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


I don't believe Trump did.


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


It was proven nine years ago.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


there's zero evidence a birth certificate exists.

what did judith corley bring back from hawaii..
_
HONOLULU (HawaiiNewsNow) - The debate over the president's birthplace began two and a half years ago.  While the Hawaii Department of Health had the certificate all along they had to wait for the president's request to release it.

In a letter from the White House dated on Good Friday President Barack Obama officially asked the Director of Health in Hawaii for two certified copies of his "original certificate of live birth."  The letter was signed Barack Obama.

On Monday April 25, Loretta Fuddy, Health Director, responded to the President saying she personally witnessed the copying of the certificate and attests to the authenticity.

That day President Obama's personal lawyer Judith Corley flew to Hawaii and picked up the birth certificate copies.  She paid ten dollars for the first copy and four dollars for the second. The fees were paid in cash.  Corley then flew back to Washington DC to deliver the copies.

Wednesday the President released the certificate of live birth for the world to see and then went on Oprah to talk about it.

"When it first came up were you thinking, I hope I was born here?" asked Oprah.

"Can I just say? I was there, so I knew (laughter). I knew I had been born. I remembered it," laughed President Obama in his response._

where did those 2 "copies" end up.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


but some folks have one of these, that weren't born in hawaii, right ?

that seems odd.


*Obama birth certificate—signed, sealed, delivered - Video on ...*
www.nbcnews.com/video/nightly-news/42789377
Apr 27, 2011 - ... official long-form birth certificate, but evidently for some it was still not sufficient proof to put the issue to rest. NBC's Savannah Guthrie reports.
*Savannah Guthrie, who helped cover up Obama's fabricated BC, is the ...*
www.orlytaitzesq.com/savannah-guthrie-who-helped-cover-up-obamas-fabricated-bc-is-...
Feb 10, 2015 - Savannah Guthrie, who helped cover up Obama's fabricated BC, ... Ms Guthrie for her claims regarding Mr. Obama's birth certificate with a ...
*Savannah Guthrie: Another NBC credibility disaster? - 1776 Channel*
Savannah Guthrie:  Another NBC credibility disaster?
Feb 11, 2015 - NBC White House Correspondent Savannah Guthrie told Brian Williams that she “felt the raised seal” on President Obama's birth certificate ...
*Where Are NBC Reporter Savannah Guthrie's "Pics" of Obama's Long ...*
www.thepostemail.com/.../where-are-nbc-reporter-savannah-guthries-pics-of-obamas-...
Sep 16, 2015 - Tweet from NBC reporter Savannah Guthrie indicating that she took a “pic” of Obama'slong-form birth certificate which she reported contained ...

*Images for savannah guthrie obama birth certificate*
More images for savannah guthrie obama birth certificateArticles: What Did Savannah Guthrie Really See? - American Thinker[/paste:font]
www.americanthinker.com/articles/2012/.../what_did_savannah_guthrie_really_see.ht...
Jun 11, 2012 - Now that it's been established that Barack Obama's long-form "birth certificate" originated as a digitally created forgery, we are left to ponder: ...
*Savannah Guthrie on Twitter: "Yes, the birth certificate line was an ad lib"*
Savannah Guthrie on Twitter
Embed Tweet. Yes, the birth certificate line was an ad lib ... Embed Tweet. Replying to @SavannahGuthrie @txnewsprincess ... Go, Obama. I know you can't like ...
*Savannah Guthrie Photographed Two Different Birth Certificates ...*
▶ 4:10
Jun 20, 2012 - Uploaded by Bigone5555J
Savannah Guthrie posted two pictures she took of Obama's long form Birth Certificate, but, it can be ...

*Savannah Guthrie Interviews Donald Trump: Are You Like "Uncle ...*
www.realclearpolitics.com/.../savannah_guthrie_interviews_donald_trump_are_you_l...
Aug 10, 2015 - Savannah Guthrie claimed she has felt the seal on Obama's birth ... The PDF on the WH web site of that birth certificate has many layers and ...
*Obama's birth certificate to sink Brian Williams' 'replacement'?*
www.wnd.com/2015/02/what-about-brian-williams-likely-replacement/
Feb 11, 2015 - On April 27, 2011, White House correspondent Savannah Guthrie claimed to have seen Barack Obama's long-form birth certificate and ...


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Fake news


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > fake life obama...
> ...


gee, and my birther future was pinned to your approval.

*Obama concedes he's not a NBC, in Obama vs. Keyes 2004 Debate*
By Sharon Rondeau on Thursday, October 15, 200936 Comments

We have a NEW Facebook page - click here and LIKE us!
*WITNESS COMES FORWARD, HISTORY OF INTERNET “RUMOUR” DOCUMENTED*
UPDATE: Oct. 21, 2009 — Second Witness Comes forward, gives testimony to The Post & Email

_by John Charlton_

(October 15, 2009) — It was a moment little noticed and soon forgotten; the import of it was not at that time understood; but the evidence that it did in fact occur is compelling. It occurred during the Obama vs. Alan Keyes debate _shoot_, when the actual video tape was being recorded by ABC’s Chicago Affiliate in the Fall of 2004.  It was never aired in Chicago, because the affiliate only aired the final cut; the raw footage was, as far as The Post & Email knows, aired only twice by C-Span in April and May of 2005.

The content of the short exchange has become legendary.  In a quick jab Keyes asserted definitively that Obama was not a natural born citizen, and Obama, manifestly caught off guard, conceded the fact.

This article will first, document the evidence still on the net regarding those individuals who claim to have witnessed the C-Span rebroadcast, and then will publish an email from one such witness, who is willing to swear an affidavit to the effect.  Other witnesses, who wish to contact The Post & Email can do so, so that their testimony on these facts can be published also.

*The Internet “Rumor” which turned out to be the truth*
On Nov.17.2008 @ 3:11 pm, at Attorney Leo Donofrio’s Blogtext blog, entitled “Natural Born Citizen”, it was first mentioned that:

_Also, Somebody from Chicago just contacted her and stated that during the Senatorial campaign there was a debate between Barack Obama and Dr. Keyes. This debate was videotaped. During the debate Dr. Keyes has stated :”You are not even a Natural born citizen” to which Barack Obama replied: “That’s OK, I am not running for president, I am only running for Senate.”_

This same commenter posted again at Chicagoans Against Obama blog at 7:40 PM the same day.

On Nov. 25, 2008, at 6:42 PM, it is mentioned again at Stormfront:

In search of — Debate during the Senatorial Campaign between Dr. Keyes and Obama in which was stated : “You are not even a Natural born citizen” to which Obama replied:” That’s o’k, I am not running for President, I am only running for Senate” – If anyone knows where this tape is located, please e-mail thepowerhour@thepowerhour.com THANKS.

A thread on this was opened at Free Republic on Dec. 2, 6:12 PM:

// I was looking for a video that I ran across recently from the 2004 Keyes/Obama Senate race debates where Keyes stated :”You are not even a Natural born citizen” to which Barack Obama replied: “That’s OK, I am not running for president, I am only running for Senate.”

News of this exchange has since spread across the internet and been reported throughout the last year.

*A Witness Steps Forward*
Here is where the “rumor” is dispelled, and where the facts become real.

First the facts surrounding the case.  This interested citizen began reading and researching about Obama the day after Obama’s 2008 Election win.  He soon began reading the blog of Attorney Leo Donofrio, participating at the web-form which is now known as RestoreTheConstitutionalRepublic.org, and listening in to Plains Radio, which was an internet radio program out of Texas.

This citizen read reports of others who had seen this exchange. And then remembered that he himself had seen it.  This witness has now contacted The Post & Email and given his testimony, which is as follows:

First, let me say that I was not able to vote in the 2004 presidential elections, because I was overseas on work.  So when I returned stateside in March of 2005, I wanted to inform myself as to what had been happening.

In mid April, finding myself with a lot of spare time, I started watching C-Span on cable tv, from my home in the mornings.  When they announced that they were going to rebroadcast the Alan Keyes vs. Barack Obama debates, unedited, I was delighted, because I am an Alan Keyes fan.

In the introduction to the rebroadcast of the debates, the C-Span host noted that C-Span had decided to air them because of the growing interest in Washington, D.C., in Barack Obama.  He also pointed out that C-Span was not airing the version seen in Chicago the previous fall, and which Keyes was  to distribute in diverse media on his website; that C-Span had requested from the TV station in Chicago the unedited tapes of the debate, and that only on C-Span would they be aired.

I watched the entire first and second debates.  I distinctly remember that I had never heard of Obama; my interest was in seeing what Keyes said about the pro-life issue and school vouchers.

At one point in the second debate, Keyes, accused Obama saying, “You are not even a natural born citizen!”

To which Obama immediately replied, “So what? I am running for Illinois Senator, not the presidency.”

At the end of the airing of the second debate, the C-Span host noted, as he read from a single sheet of paper, placed before him, that the Obama Campaign had contacted them and requested them to point out to their viewers that Obama’s response here should not be understood as a denial that he is a natural born citizen, only that Keyes’ accusation had nothing to do with the qualifications of office of a U.S. Senator.

I distinctly remember my dismay at Obama’s response, at that time, concerned why he called the office he was running for “Illinois” senator, but did not call the U.S. Presidency with any distinctive adjective.

I subsequently spoke with Alan Keyes, one evening, by phone, when he appeared on Plains Radio:, in January, I think. I asked him about this exchange; he said he did not remember it; but he did not deny it took place.

The Post & Email notes, that Obama’s response is more telling than it first appears; because you’d expect him to respond, affirming that he is a “natural born citizen”, or at least in saying, “I am running for U.S. Senator from Illinois, not the U.S. Presidency”. This seems to indicate that Obama was emotionally recoiling from this direct question; a question any natural born citizen ought _never to have feared_.  It certainly seems that Obama knows he is not a natural born citizen, which qualification requires that one be “born in the country of parents who are citizens” of the same (de Vattel, The Law of Nations).

The witness also informs The Post & Email that he is willing to sign and swear to an affidavit regarding what he has communicated above.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Now you're simply lying. There's the short form certificate is showed in 2008. Like it or not, that's evidence. Then there's the long form certificate he showed in 2011. Again, like it or not, that's evidence.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Prove it.

Of course, I'm still waiting for you to prove Obama ever said he was born in Kenya, yet another lie you told.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


but people not born in hawaii can/could have gotten one right (short) ? we agree on that, not sure what the lying is all about.

there could be _nothing_ in the vault and everything could be the same. (fort knox syndrome)

the whole corley guthie scenario is pageantry to me.

what we know is that it's guarded like the hope diamond, if it exists, they might be guarding a story.

obama, with all of this going on, _could have_ just shown it. maybe he will.

it's a great story...


----------



## Camp (Jun 6, 2017)

What ever happened to that trump investigation? The bloviating buffoon was going to get to the bottom of the issue.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


No, people not born in Hawaii cannot get a Hawaiian birth certificate that says they were born in Hawaii. You've been duped yet again.

And again, Obama has shown two forms of his birth record. Like it or not, that's evidence.


----------



## mdk (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

Camp said:


> What ever happened to that trump investigation? The bloviating buffoon was going to get to the bottom of the issue.


he became president. he won the whitehouse.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


i'm pretty sure i heard about hawaii issuing birth certificates to people not born there.

and this is interesting.

An analysis of Hawaii’s birth recording requirements around the time of Barack Obama’s 1961 birth reveals several ways to generate a “Certificate of Birth,” including some that require no documentation other than the assertion of a adult.

The word comes in a report by an investigator commissioned by a retired CIA officer. The report was posted online by the Western Center for Journalism, which withheld the officer’s name.

“In the State of Hawaii, back in 1961, there were four different ways to get an ‘original birth certificate’ on record,” the investigator says, including a report to the Department of Health from an attending physician or midwife.



But if the certificate was obtained through any of the other three options, “Obama would have a very good reason not to release the vault birth certificate,” the investigator said.

“If the original certificate were the standard … type of birth certificate (documented by a physician or midwife), he would have allowed its release and brought the controversy to a quick end,” the report said. The investigator said if the birth certificate was obtained by one of the other methods, then it contributes to the overall questions raised about Obama’s eligibility.

_Tell Obama you don’t buy his state-run media
coverup!_

“And the fact that though there are many witnesses to Ann Dunham’s presence on Oahu from Sept. 1960 to Feb. 1961, there are no witnesses to her being on Oahu from March 1961 to August 1962 when she returned from Seattle and the University of Washington. No Hawaiian physicians, nurses, or midwives have come forward with any recollection of Barack Obama’s birth,” the report said.

While it’s clear that release of the original birth certificate would answer many questions about Obama’s origins, it is far from the only document in dispute. WND has reported that documentation not yet available for Obama includes his kindergarten records, Punahou school records, Occidental College records, Columbia University records, Columbia thesis, Harvard Law School records, Harvard Law Review articles, scholarly articles from the University of Chicago, passport, medical records, files from his years as an Illinois state senator, Illinois State Bar Association records, any baptism records and his adoption records.

WND also reported previously that the short-form “Certification of Live Birth” posted online presented by Obama as documentation of his reported Hawaiian birth doesn’t alone “prove” his birth, according to government officials.

U.S. State Department officials say the law is “complicated,” and Hawaii state officials said such documents are issued only when certain standards have been met.

But the investigator reported there are scenarios that don’t involve a physician.

“In 1961, if a person was born in Hawaii but not attended by a physician or midwife, then all that was required was that one of the parents send in a birth certificate to be filed. The birth certificate could be filed by mail. There appears to have been no requirement for the parent to actually physically appear before ‘the local registrar of the district,'” the investigator said. He called this option BC2.

“It would have been very easy for a relative to forge an absent parent’s signature to a form and mail it in. In addition, if a claim was made that ‘neither parent of the newborn child whose birth is unattended as above provided is able to prepare a birth certificate, the local registrar shall secure the necessary information from any person having knowledge of the birth and prepare and file the certificate,'” the report said. “I asked the Dept of Health what they currently ask for (in 2008) to back up a parent’s claim that a child was born in Hawaii. I was told that all they required was a proof of residence in Hawaii (e.g. a driver’s license … and pre-natal (statement or report that a woman was pregnant) and post-natal (statement or report that a new-born baby has been examined) certification by a physician. On further enquiry, the employee that I spoke to informed me that the pre-natal and post-natal certifications had probably not been in force in the ’60s. Even if they had been, there is and was no requirement for a physician or midwife to witness, state or report that the baby was born in Hawaii.”

Another opportunity arises because of the law in force in 1961 in Hawaii that if a person was born in Hawaii but not attended by a physician or midwife, then, up to the first birthday of the child, a ‘Delayed Certificate’ could be filed, which required that ‘a summary statement of the evidence submitted in support of the acceptance for delayed filing or the alteration [of a file] shall be endorsed on the certificates,’ which ‘evidence shall be kept in a special permanent file,'” the report said of the option called BC3.

“In other words, this form of vault birth certificate, the Delayed Certificate, required no more than a statement before a government bureaucrat by one of the parents or (the law does not seem to me clear on this) one of Barack Obama’s grandparents. If the latter is true, Ann Dunham did not have to be present for this statement or even in the country,” the investigator said.

Finally, a Certificate of Hawaiian Birth is available for those born in Hawaii without attendance and for whom no Delayed Certificate was filed.

There actually was one further option, but it didn’t become law until 1982, the report said. Under Act 182, “Upon application of an adult or the legal parents of a minor child, the director of health shall issue a birth certificate for such adult or minor, provided that the proof has been submitted to the director of health that the legal parents of such individual while living without the Territory or State of Hawaii had declared the Territory or State of Hawaii as their legal residence for at least one year immediately preceding the birth or adoption of such child.

“In this way ‘state policies and procedures’ accommodate even ‘children born out of State,'” the report said, noting, “This is the actual language of Act 182.

“So it is even possible that the birth certificate referred to by [state Health Department chief] Dr. [Chiyome] Fukino is of the kind specified in Act 182. This possibility cannot be dismissed because such a certificate certainly satisfies Dr. Fukino’s statement that, “I as Director of Health for the State of Hawaii, along with the Registrar of Vital Statistics who has statutory authority to oversee and maintain these type of vital records, have personally seen and verified that the Hawai’i State Department of Health has Sen. Obama’s original birth certificate on record in accordance with state policies and procedures.”

Such a statement could apply to any one of several of the birth certificate options in Hawaii, the report said.

“I only bring up this possibility to show how cleverly hedged and ‘lawyered’ and basically worthless Dr. Fukino’s statement is,” the investigator said.

“The fact that Obama refuses to release the vault birth certificate that would instantly clear up this matter almost certainly indicates that the vault birth certificate is probably a BC2 or possibly a BC3,” the report said.

“It is also very strange that Dr. Fukino’s statement in no way attested to (or even addressed the issue of) the authenticity of the ‘Certification of Live Birth’ (and the information that appears on it) that the Daily Kos blog and the Obama campaign posted on line,” the investigator pondered.

The absence of a hospital name or physician on the vault certificate would mean Obama wasn’t born in a hospital in Hawaii. A home birth also could be ruled because of other evidence, the report said.

“When someone has a home birth or is not born in a hospital, this becomes a part of his family’s lore and is now and again spoken of by his parents. He and his siblings grow up knowing that he was born at home or his uncle’s house, etc. The fact that someone in the campaign told a Washington Post reporter that he was born in Kapiolani hospital and his sister said he was born at Queens hospital indicates that there was not and is not any Obama/Dunham family memory of a home birth or non-hospital birth in Hawaii,” the report said.

_Want to turn up the pressure to learn the facts? Get your signs and postcards asking for the president’s birth certificate documentation here._

The investigator said the “Certification of Live Birth” posted online by the campaign “proves nothing.”

The investigator said the reason for a deception, given the probable of the origins of the birth certificate, are plain.

A young girl giving birth in a foreign country to a child whose father was not an American citizen did not have the right to pass along American citizenship, the report said.

“When enacted in 1952, section 301 [of federal immigration laws at the time] required a U.S. citizen married to an alien to have been physically present in the United States for 10 years, including five after reaching the age of fourteen, to transmit citizenship to foreign-born children. The 10-year transmission requirement remained in effect from 12:01 a.m. EDT December 24, 1952, through midnight November 13, 1986, and still is applicable to persons born during that period,” the investigator said.

“Even if the law was retroactively changed to grant citizenship (but not ‘natural-born’ citizenship) to some of those who had at birth been denied it. If a person is not at the time of his birth an American citizen, he cannot be a natural-born citizen. Therefore, that person is ineligible under Article II, Section1 for the Office of President of the United States,” the report concluded.

Here is the “Certification of Live Birth” presented by Obama:

image: http://www.wnd.com/images/misc/shortform.jpg





Short-form “Certification of Live Birth”
And here is an image of an actual long-form Hawaiian birth certificate from the same hospital President Obama reports he was born at from the day after the president’s birth:

image: http://www.wnd.com/images/090728birthcert.gif





Photostat of Susan Nordyke’s 1961 Hawaii birth certificate (Courtesy Honolulu Advertiser)
The report warned of the possible ramifications, including invalid president orders and appointments.

“The only way out of the present constitutional crisis is for Obama to do as McCain did when he was confronted by far less pressing doubts about the circumstances of his birth. He must disclose his vault birth certificate. Since the document has been so suspiciously withheld for so long, it should be subjected to rigorous forensic tests,” the report said.

But raising a red flag that cannot be ignored are several other circumstances, the investigator said. One is that one of Obama’s top advisers, John O. Brennen, heads a firm that was cited for breaching State Department passport files belonging to Obama.

Further relevant information “may” be obtained from a Washington Times report that a key witness in the passport investigation was found dead.

The Times said Lt. Quarles Harris Jr., 24, who was cooperating with investigators, was found dead inside a car in front of a Washington church.

The report said, “City police said they do not know whether his death was a direct result of his cooperation with federal investigators.”


Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2009/07/105371/#6LdFVdu5wHXpOIjj.99


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 6, 2017)

There is no possibility that the debate over Obama's birthplace will ever end.

Just as the fact that Obama was America's Worst "president" will never be talked away.

After all, what leftist would want to wipe the smile off Jimmy Carter's face?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

*Obama’s Sister Maya Soetoro’s Long Form Vault Birth Certificate From Indonesia, Has Hawaii COLB Just Like Barack.*





29 DEC 2010 BY VOLUBRJOTR



0 COMMENTS






The name identified in artifices on the phony Barack Obama Certificate of Live Birth aka; COLB, is Barack’s sister, Maya Kassandra Soetoro. Discovered by TechDude.

Israel Insider is reporting that analysts working separately have determined the birth certificate posted on the Daily Kos website and later on Sen. Barack Obama‘s “Fight the Smears” campaign website is fraudulent, and now two different actions have been launched to try and obtain the truth about the presumptive Democratic presidential nominee’s birth.


Obama Born Again? 2 1/2 Years Of Deception & A $2.8 Million Law Tab In Blocking Eligibility Lawsuits! But Wait, Why Did Barry Lie On His 2004 Senate Papers?
The Israel Insider report said the two analysts it interviewed both have been “able to independently discern the name ‘Maya Kassandra Soetoro‘ from artifacts left behind in the process of forging a new fake document for Barack from an image of Maya’s original document.” Maya is Obama’s younger half-sister.

The report follows a posting from another researcher, identified by the news publication as Techdude, that the birth certificate is a forgery because it originally documented the birth of a woman in the 1970s.

Here’s the simple summary–an authentic COLB was used as a template to create the so-called “birth certificate” that was first posted at Daily Kos and the official Barack Obama campaign site. Why doesn’t Barack come clean with his own, genuine Certificate of Live Birth? We do not know for sure but it appears that the name listed is that of BARRY SOETORO. Barry Obama was adopted by Lolo Soetoro and, by virtue of that adoption, was registered as Barry Soetoro in Hawaii.


Out Of Africa: Kenyan-Born Obama, All Set For 2004 US Senate ~ Christians, All Set To Die.
Indictment of Barack Obama Part 1: Blatant Violations To The U.S. Constitution!
Barry Soetoro aka; Barack Obama’s Sister Maya Soetoro, was born to Indonesian businessman Lolo Soetoro and American cultural anthropologist Ann Dunham and half-sister to the Putative 44th President of the United States, Barack Obama. While living in Indonesia, she was home schooled by her mother and then attended Islam Jakarta International School and returned to Hawaii and attended the private Punahou School in Honolulu, Hawaii, graduating in 1988.


New In-Depth Investigation Into Soetoro aka; Obama, Spells Trouble Ahead!
Obama’s Step Sister Dies : Lia Soetoro & Barry Soetoro Both Were Indonesian Citizens
Investigating Obama: Glenn Beck’s Obama Outing Video
BREAKING : Passport Witness To Testify Against Obama Fatally Shot Outside Church!
Investigations Into The Obama Administration Including Protracted Constitutional Eligibility Continues!
Besides being the Putative First Sister Maya has a Hawaii Certification of Live Birth (COLB) despite be born in Jakarta Indonesia. Supposedly this certificate was used by the Daily Kos to forge an Obama version. Anyone find it odd that Maya, undisputedly born in Indonesia, would have the same type of document as Barack Obama to forge?

via Did you know? Obama’s half sister, born in Indonesia, has a Hawaiian Certification of Live Birth.

Barack Obama’s Birth Certificate is forged using his sister’s Maya Kassandra Soetoro’s COLB. Publication of a forged document with intent to deceive is a crime. Forgery of an Official Document is a crime. Conspiracy and Misprision are crimes. We may also have prima facie evidence of crimes under INA 1952. Falsifying a Birth Certificate is a crime.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

*Barack Obama citizenship conspiracy theories - Wikipedia*
Barack Obama citizenship conspiracy theories - Wikipedia
Jump to Not *born* in *Hawaii* - Despite the existence of Obama's Hawaii certification of live birth, ... including foreign-born children, could acquire a Hawaiian ... On July 27, 2009, Fukino issued a statement explicitly stating she has ...
*Investigator: Foreigners bought Hawaii birth certificates - WND.com*
www.wnd.com/2012/06/investigator-foreigners-bought-hawaii-birth-certificates/
Jun 15, 2012 - Gillar described the process in the 1960s: Foreign nationals, primarily ... Obama releasedan image of a Hawaiian birth certificate last year as ...
*New Americans in Hawaii | American Immigration Council*
New Americans in Hawaii
Over 1 in 6 residents of Hawaii are immigrants (foreign-born), and more than half of them are ... Nearly half of all residents of Hawaii are Asian or Latino.
Missing: issued ‎colb
*Barack Obama's Birth Certificate Doesn't Really Say He Was Born in ...*
www.obamaconspiracy.org/2008/12/not_born_in_hawaii/
Jump to Sun Yat-Sen the first President of China has a *Hawaiian* birth ... - Certificate of Hawaiian Birth ..... The “even Hawaii won't accept the COLB” myth is ..... that a foreign born person can be issued a ... His father was not a US citizen.
*Supreme Court Rejects Appeal Over Obama's Citizenship - The New ...*
https://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/08/...citizenship/comment-page-11/
Dec 8, 2008 - It states clearly on its face that Obama was born in Hawaii on August 4, ... If you can not believe that the COLB is evidence that a Child was born in Hawaii, ... I discovered that a certificateissued by Hawaii for a foreign-born ...
*Video: Hawaiian official corroborates Obama COLB ... again - Hot Air ...*
hotair.com/archives/2009/07/28/videohawaiian-official...colb.../comment-page-14/
Jul 28, 2009 - Yesterday, Dr. Chiyome Fukino issued a second definitive statement that ... Hussein Obama was born in Hawaii and is a natural-born American citizen. ... Obama has a valid COLB attesting to his Hawaiian birth, two .... of foreign embassy parents, who was declared to be a citizen but not natural born.
*Is Barack Obama a natural-born citizen of the U.S.? - Snopes.com*
www.snopes.com/politics/obama/citizen.asp
Barack Obama is not legally a U.S. natural-born citizen according to the law on the ... Though Barack Obama was sent back to Hawaii at age 10, all the other info does ... and his mother soon afterwards married another foreign national and moved ... an image of his official state-issued birth document available on the Internet ...
Missing: colb
*Hawaii 'to sell copies of Barack Obama's birth certificate' for $100 ...*
www.telegraph.co.uk › News › World News › Barack Obama
Jan 28, 2011 - The Obama campaign issued a certification of live birth in 2008, an official document from .... Did he attend University in the US as a foreign student? ... of the United States, shall be considered as natural-born citizens of the United States. ..... He has a Hawaiian birth certificate underlying the COLB, imho.
*Citizenship, Certificates, and International Law - Page 2 - Fogbow*
www.thefogbow.com › ... › Birther Cast & Crew › Phil Berg
Mar 3, 2009 - 19 posts - ‎8 authors
Only one Hawaii issued birth certification to a foreign born citizen is ... And for the reasons I stated before. a COLB is only for those born ...
*Original Certificate of Live Birth from Hawaii is different from Obama's ...*
www.thepostemail.com/.../original-certificate-of-live-birth-from-hawaii-is-different-fr...
Apr 25, 2010 - Edge-detection of the document released by Factcheck.org shows no raised ... The photo is not that of an official Hawaiian issue COLB due to the lack of ..... Given no separate category of “dualforeign citizen” exists in US law I ...


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

does Maya have a COLB from hawaii ? that's stunning if true.

but i still think i read that some  hawaii birth certificates were issued to non native borns.

i'll find it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Ah, WND? Even WND said Obama's certification of live birth is *"authentic"*...

_*A separate WND investigation into Obama’s certification of live birth utilizing forgery experts also found the document to be authentic.*_​
And no, Hawaii does not issue birth certificates to foreign born folks which indicate they were born in Hawaii. Hawaii did issue birth certificates to foreign born folks but it indicated their place of birth.


----------



## Camp (Jun 6, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > What ever happened to that trump investigation? The bloviating buffoon was going to get to the bottom of the issue.
> ...


That that the excuse for dumping his scam investigation?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

Camp said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


i don't think winning the America presidency is an excuse for _anything_. but you're supposed to be natural born.

i can tell you, we know a lot more now than we did in 2011.

don't forget Trump offered obama 50 million dollars to show his college records. heh, that's pretty good.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Being born in Honolulu after August 20th, 1959, renders Obama a natural born citizen.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


right, does maya have a hawaii colb ?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't know what the big deal is about Obama being born in Kenya. He got away with it better than D B Cooper and Frank Morris


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

*Obama Keyes | User Clip | C-SPAN.org*
Obama Keyes | User Clip | C-SPAN.org
October 21, 2004 | Clip Of Illinois Senate Debate This clip, title, and description were not created by C-SPAN. User-Created Clip March 9, 2014 Obama; Keyes ...
*Illinois Senate Debate | Video | C-SPAN.org*
Illinois Senate Debate | Video | C-SPAN.org
Oct 21, 2004 - Candidates for the U.S. Senate from Illinois took part in a debate. ... Obama/Keyes 2004Debate. 5 minutes; 89 views. October 21, 2004 ...


i'll listen to these tonight to see if obama said_ so what, i'm running for senator not president. in 2004

_

if it's true, it dates birther back to three years before the mark penn memo.

Penn Strategy Memo, March 19, 2007


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I don't know what the big deal is about Obama being born in Kenya. He got away with it better than D B Cooper and Frank Morris


and little orphan annie. i hope the cspan tape is real, unedited. right now i wish i _was_ db cooper.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Who cares?


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2017)

washamericom said:


> *Obama Keyes | User Clip | C-SPAN.org*
> Obama Keyes | User Clip | C-SPAN.org
> October 21, 2004 | Clip Of Illinois Senate Debate This clip, title, and description were not created by C-SPAN. User-Created Clip March 9, 2014 Obama; Keyes ...
> *Illinois Senate Debate | Video | C-SPAN.org*
> ...


The Mark Penn memo was not about birtherism. It was about him living overseas as a child.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 6, 2017)

Obama either was born in Kenya and not eligible to be POTUS or lied about it and got himself a free Ivy League education, either way he got away with it.

What difference does it make?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > *Obama Keyes | User Clip | C-SPAN.org*
> ...


we'll see.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama either was born in Kenya and not eligible to be POTUS or lied about it and got himself a free Ivy League education, either way he got away with it.
> 
> What difference does it make?


if this is one thing he could, or _anyone_ could, ..."_get away with i_t..."

 is American history. ala watergate.


i have learned a lot of new things about this just in the last week.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


There's nothing to "we'll see." That one is a done deal. Birtherism is the claim Obama was not constitutionally eligible to be president because he wasn't born in Hawaii. Nothing in Penn's memo suggested he wasn't.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


had you or fogbow ever heard that maya soetoro had a hawaii colb, 
do you think it's not true.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


I don't think about it since it has nothing to do with Obama.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 6, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


thank you.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 8, 2017)

Wash.....you're still babbling about this nonsense? THere's nothing new since the last time you lost this debate.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 8, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Oh, I've heard the conspiracy. There's no evidence to back that bullshit claim. Just like there was nothing to back your other bizarre birther claims.

Obama isn't even president anymore. What is driving your obsession on this dead issue?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 9, 2017)

Skylar said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


hey, where you been sky ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 19, 2017)

how about YOU moving on and and worrying about more important government corruption going on right NOW instead of living in the past for a request?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 19, 2017)

washamericom said:


> fake life obama...
> 
> *REQUESTS “COMPREHENSIVE INVESTIGATION”*
> _
> ...



Birthers- what idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 19, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



LOL- why should anyone explain to you- AGAIN- that what you have been told by Birthers are lies?

There is not a single incident of Obama ever claiming he was born in Kenya. 

Not one.

Just all Birther lies.

Meanwhile- he has repeatedly described his place of birth as Hawaii- going back to 1990. Long before he got involved in politics.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 19, 2017)

fncceo said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Barack Obama was the first candidate in Presidential history to release his BC- in 2008 as he was running for President for the first time.

Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 19, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Below is the BC that Obama released THREE YEARS AFTER becoming president.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL- god you Birthers are idiots.

http://health.hawaii.gov/vitalrecords/files/2013/05/News_Release_Birth_Certificate_042711.pdf

President Obama made a special request to Hawaii- which does not normally provide certified photocopies of birth certificates- and Hawaii provided it.

And told you that President Obama was born in Hawaii.

Birthers are idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 19, 2017)

washamericom said:


> does Maya have a COLB from hawaii ? that's stunning if true.
> 
> but i still think i read that some  hawaii birth certificates were issued to non native borns.
> 
> i'll find it.



Typical Birther "I think i read somewhere, sometime something....so it must be'


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 19, 2017)

washamericom said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Obama either was born in Kenya and not eligible to be POTUS or lied about it and got himself a free Ivy League education, either way he got away with it.
> ...



I have seen no evidence that you have actually learned anything in the last 8 years.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 19, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Yeah- we all remember how Trump was/is an idiot Birther.


----------



## miketx (Jun 19, 2017)

Many people telling the truth, that they absolutely have no clue about.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 19, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> President Obama made a special request to Hawaii- which does not normally provide certified photocopies of birth certificates- and Hawaii provided it.



You need a certified copy of your birth certificate to get a passport.  To join the military.  To obtain certain government jobs.  The Hawaiian state government must be making a LOT of exceptions because I'm pretty sure hundreds of thousands of Hawaiians have done at least one of those things. 

You're saying that the state of Hawaii couldn't respond to a special request from the President of the United States until three years into his first term?  That sounds fairly seditious to me.  Is Hawaii controlled by a vast right-wing conspiracy?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 19, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama made a special request to Hawaii- which does not normally provide certified photocopies of birth certificates- and Hawaii provided it.
> ...


Sigh.

The State of Hawaii issues certified birth certificates(called Certifications of Life Birth)- these legal birth certificates from Hawaii- and are computer generated- and certified by the State of Hawaii. Completely legal- and that is all Hawaii normally provides to persons who request a copy of their birth certificate.

That is Barack Obama got when he requested a certified copy of his BC in 2007-and what he showed American in 2008. And that Birthers lied and said were not legal Birth Certificates- and insisted they had to see 'certified photocopies'.

When the idiot Birther Donald Trump started spouting Birther idiocy in 2012, President Obama made a special request from the State of Hawaii for a certified photocopy of his original birth certificate, which the State of Hawaii granted, and provided to President Obama.

President Obama then showed those certified birth certificates to reporters in 2012, and posted them online. Showing what an idiot Birther Donald Trump was.

The State of Hawaii then confirmed all of this specifically- again- even confirming that President Obama had posted his certified copy









What I am saying is that the State of Hawaii has specifically verified that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii- and Birthers rejected what the State of Hawaii said, rejected the birth certificates issues by the State of Hawaii and that Birthers have been seditious all along in trying to deny that President Obama was not our legally elected President.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama made a special request to Hawaii- which does not normally provide certified photocopies of birth certificates- and Hawaii provided it.
> ...


*Look ... a certified copy ...*


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> There is zero [actual] evidence he was born in Kenya.



OK, so what's your next-best guess.....Ghana?


----------



## fncceo (Jun 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



That's an original document ... not a copy.  Raised seal, watermarked, and written on a San Serif typewriter in 1961? 

Impressive.

My certified Birth Certificate from 1957, which I had to produce to join the US Navy in 1975, is a copy of a microfiche copy of a typewritten document.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Nope, you're wrong again. It's a copy -- certified in 2007, as indicated on the backside of the above document ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 19, 2017)

washamericom said:


> fake life obama...
> 
> *REQUESTS “COMPREHENSIVE INVESTIGATION”*
> _
> ...



He'd probably also use the variety of different birth certificates that have been issued by the many different people who don't like him to prove that he was born in Kenya. 

I mean, just because somebody ignores something, doesn't mean that it's true. How's that for logic?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 19, 2017)

washamericom said:


> back in the day we had the obots to try to explain videos like this. they're all gone.



Proven.... well, they made some claims, but where's the evidence to back up the claims?

How about this.

Someone makes a birth certificate for Johanna Ah'nee, using Obama's birth certificate to get some of the stuff. Then they send off the birth certificate and ask for it to be analysed alongside Obama's. Then what? Well, it looks like one has been copied. Which one? Oh, well it must be Obama's because.... because... we have nothing else.

Ah’Nee Birth Certificate Generates Layers When Scanned on a Xerox WorkCentre Just Like the President’s LFBC Does

"

Multiple layers (six total)
One JPG layer that included the background green security pattern and the form lines
A monochrome layer with most of the text
4 other layers with bits of “junk”
Text touching the form lines were included with the JPG layer
White halos around text
White holes in the background layer where text was lifted"
This stuff is what this guy claims he got from Ah'Nee's certificate

"Last week I had occasion to print a color copy of the Ah’Nee long form certificate and scan it to PDF on a Xerox WorkCentre model 7535. The Birthers will not be happy with the results.  Many of the same “anomalies” appeared in the PDF scan of the Ah’Nee birth certificate including"


----------



## fncceo (Jun 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well it's got a rubber stamp.  So that proves it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


LOLOL

You said it was an original.

It says right on it that it's a "true *copy*."

How much more wrong do you wanna be?


----------



## fncceo (Jun 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> It says right on it that it's a "true *copy*."



Are you unfamiliar with the definition of copy?

You're claiming the document in the photo is a 'copy' because despite it having an embossed stamp, crisp watermark, is printed on heavy bond, and is typed on a word processor in 1961, based on the fact that it has a rubber stamp on the back?

OK ...  enjoy.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > It says right on it that it's a "true *copy*."
> ...


Holyfuck. Just how flaming retarded are you...???

Bottom left .... OHSM 1.1 (Rev. 11/01) LASER






It's a "true *copy*," Just as state registrar, Alvin Onaka's stamp indicates.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> t's a "true *copy*," Just as state registrar, Alvin Onaka's stamp indicates.



So not a copy of the original Birth Certificate.  But, a 'reproduction' of the information contained in an original document.  

Hundreds of people a day write away to their state registrars and obtain ACTUAL certified photocopies of their original Birth Certificates.  But the President of the United States can't?

I don't care if he was born in America, Kenya, or Latveria.  We have, as a collective, decided to ignore where he was born because he was a popular candidate and that's done and dusted.

However, because of his inability to provide a document that literally millions of other Americans can obtain for $20 is going to fuel the fires of doubt.  Obama's own history of playing fast-and-loose with his origin story contributes to the confusion.

You can't blame, President Trump, or Hillary Clinton, Andy Martin or Acton and Dystal for pointing out what we already know.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > t's a "true *copy*," Just as state registrar, Alvin Onaka's stamp indicates.
> ...


You're too fucking retarded. 

*Obama was not president in 2007.*


----------



## fncceo (Jun 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> You're too fucking retarded.



Is that your definitive argument?


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're too fucking retarded.
> ...


No, actually it's not my argument. The evidence you're too fucking retarded comes from you with the utter nonsense you've been posting.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Below is the BC that Obama released THREE YEARS AFTER becoming president.
> ...


the family and the obama campaign website and snopes had it wrong, until they changed it.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

fncceo said:


> There is no reliable source of which I'm aware of Barak Obama stating he was born in Kenya.  However, Obama's literary agents, Dystel & Goderich _Literary Management_ company, in his official client biography, was touting that he was born in Kenya as early as 1991. It was still reporting that Obama was born in Kenya as late as 2008.
> 
> I have no doubt he was aware of this and found some literary value in representing himself as foreign-born. However, the fact that he did not address this possible oversight until his campaign was in full-swing leaves a lot of unanswered questions.
> 
> Did he deliberately misrepresent himself before the election?  Did he misrepresent himself after the election?  Only one of those can be true.


hey, this guy's good. you nailed it again. did he ever use foreign born status to enhance his education ? did he hide anything ? the benghazi affair makes it crystal clear that they are capable of a coverup.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


And by family, you mean a half sister who didn't know what hospital her half brother was born in; and by Obama campaign website, you mean folks who managed his site who were told by someone, possibly that same half sister, the incorrect name of the hospital, right?

And of course, none of that matters since he presented his official record of birth, provided and certified by the good state of Hawaii. Indicating all we needed to know about him -- that he was at least 35 years of age and born in the U.S.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


no one can, that's why we're still here.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reliable source of which I'm aware of Barak Obama stating he was born in Kenya.  However, Obama's literary agents, Dystel & Goderich _Literary Management_ company, in his official client biography, was touting that he was born in Kenya as early as 1991. It was still reporting that Obama was born in Kenya as late as 2008.
> ...


Huh? What coverup?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


i didn't know maya was involved with the campaign. and in all fairness the grandmother didn't say hawaii at all, but mombassa.

natural born is a separate issue.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



that video. susan rice... stephanie cutter. and on and on.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


no offense, but you're in over your head in this thread.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


or it might be hiding in plain sight.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



None taken, but I'll note your comment.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Great. Now all you have to do is find it hiding, and the tinfoil hat stigma that birthers have will go away. It won't until then.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

(1776 Channel) NBC White House correspondent Savannah Guthrie, the only journalist on the planet proclaiming to have seen a paper copy of Barack Obama’s long-form Hawaii birth certificate and to have ‘touched and felt the raised seal’, has emerged as the top choice to replace embattled NBC News anchor Brian Williams, according to the Drudge Report.

Guthrie made that statement during the April 27, 2011 broadcast of NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams. The title of the segment is _Obama birth certificate—signed, sealed, delivered_ (Click to watch video).

Guthrie also uploaded to social media website UberSocial two images she claims are photographs she took at the White House of a paper copy of President Obama’s long-form Hawaii birth certificate.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


it's an interesting topic, but it's very complex. take the time to watch that video again. how can these exact groupings be explained.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




*[§338-17.8]  Certificates for children born out of State.*  (a)  Upon application of an adult or the legal parents of a minor child, the director of health shall issue a birth certificate for such adult or minor, provided that proof has been submitted to the director of health that the legal parents of such individual while living without the Territory or State of Hawaii had declared the Territory or State of Hawaii as their legal residence for at least one year immediately preceding the birth or adoption of such child.

     (b)  Proof of legal residency shall be submitted to the director of health in any manner that the director shall deem appropriate.  The director of health may also adopt any rules pursuant to chapter 91 that he or she may deem necessary or proper to prevent fraudulent applications for birth certificates and to require any further information or proof of events necessary for completion of a birth certificate.

     (c)  The fee for each application for registration shall be established by rule adopted pursuant to chapter 91. [L 1982, c 182, §1]


http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/hrscurrent/Vol06_Ch0321-0344/HRS0338/HRS_0338-0017_0008.htm


Count the ways to get Hawaii ‘birth certificate’

i remember reading about some political exile getting a colb in hawaii.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Why lie? His grandmother also said Hawaii. She first said Mombasa but then corrected herself.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


So what? That doesn't contradict what I said.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

_(1776 Channel) NBC White House correspondent Savannah Guthrie, the only journalist on the planet proclaiming to have seen a paper copy of Barack Obama’s long-form Hawaii birth certificate and to have ‘touched and felt the raised seal’, has emerged as the top choice to replace embattled NBC News anchor Brian Williams, according to the Drudge Report.

Guthrie made that statement during the April 27, 2011 broadcast of NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams. The title of the segment is Obama birth certificate—signed, sealed, delivered (Click to watch video).

Guthrie also uploaded to social media website UberSocial two images she claims are photographs she took at the White House of a paper copy of President Obama’s long-form Hawaii birth certificate._


4/27/11 was one of the wackiest pressers i've seen.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


whoopsie daisy.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > *Obama Keyes | User Clip | C-SPAN.org*
> ...


there was no official birtherism then, but exploiting "lack of American roots" was on the radar.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


LOLOL

So what? She was an old lady being questioned through an interpreter. After her confusing answer, she was asked again to clarify and volunteered, "Hawaii."

Which, by no sheer coincidence, matches his record of birth from the state of Hawaii.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama made a special request to Hawaii- which does not normally provide certified photocopies of birth certificates- and Hawaii provided it.
> ...


that whole special waiver story was a ruse. anyone could get their long form via foia.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


it's just one of a thousand of things.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



And by 'ruse'- you mean official policy of the State of Hawaii, confirmed repeatedly by both the Republican and Democrat Directors of Health of Hawaii.

Birthers- lol


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



For Birthers its always 'a thousand things'- none of them true- but 'a thousand things'


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



She never said Mombassa- not once. Just another Birther lie. 

An American tried to trick her into saying that Obama was born in Kenya- and failed- but claimed she had said anyway.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > There is zero [actual] evidence he was born in Kenya.
> ...



Why guess when everyone knows he was born in Hawaii- like the State of Hawaii has repeatedly confirmed. 

lol Birthers.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're too fucking retarded.
> ...


it always comes back to that for the semi obots here... heh
i wonder what will become of the long form in the special vault now. bet there's an earthquake fire tsunami type of thing.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Wow....and that is relevant how? If you were born in Hawaii please feel free to share- if that is from any state other than Hawaii- its totally irrelevant.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



LOL Birthers.

When confronted with the facts.....well Birthers don't know what to do with facts....


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


it's in the transcripts governor.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > t's a "true *copy*," Just as state registrar, Alvin Onaka's stamp indicates.
> ...



You are displaying an entirely new basement for Birther ignorance.

That is a certified photocopy of the original Birth Certificate. You should know this because I have posted the official confirmation from the State of Hawaii twice now. 

Just another example that you can lead a Birther to facts, but you can't make a Birther believe facts- not when they have WND for a source.

Vital Records  |  Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > t's a "true *copy*," Just as state registrar, Alvin Onaka's stamp indicates.
> ...



Candidate Obama provided that document in 2008- idiot Birthers didn't believe it.
President Obama provided that document in 2012- idiot Birthers still don't believe it.

The ignorance and idiocy of Birthers is not President Obama's fault.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You're too fucking retarded.
> ...


Just an accurate description of why you are a Birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reliable source of which I'm aware of Barak Obama stating he was born in Kenya.  However, Obama's literary agents, Dystel & Goderich _Literary Management_ company, in his official client biography, was touting that he was born in Kenya as early as 1991. It was still reporting that Obama was born in Kenya as late as 2008.
> ...



Does Trump ride unicorns around the White House? Did Trump get pay offs by the mob?

Birthers love to play 'what if'- and use your fantasies to ignore the facts.

The facts are pretty straight forward- President Obama was born in Hawaii- and that will never be acceptable to you.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


i mean it was a story made up for the pageant. where are those copies now ? what birth certificate did he carry around in _dreams_ ? evolving stories and blanks.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> (1776 Channel) NBC White House correspondent Savannah Guthrie, the only journalist on the planet proclaiming to have seen a paper copy of Barack Obama’s long-form Hawaii birth certificate and to have ‘touched and felt the raised seal’, has emerged as the top choice to replace embattled NBC News anchor Brian Williams, according to the Drudge Report.
> 
> Guthrie made that statement during the April 27, 2011 broadcast of NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams. The title of the segment is _Obama birth certificate—signed, sealed, delivered_ (Click to watch video).
> 
> Guthrie also uploaded to social media website UberSocial two images she claims are photographs she took at the White House of a paper copy of President Obama’s long-form Hawaii birth certificate.



Thanks for pointing out that there was an independent observer who has seen and handled the birth certificates shown to reporters.

Of course there were dozens of reporters at the press conference- she just happened to be the only one who took photo's of them with her phone.

Of course Birthers attack her- because she is presenting the facts- and Birthers like you hate the facts.

https://obamawhitehouse.archives.go...s_viewer/birth-certificate-correspondence.pdf


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


why don't you take a swing at those image groupings. i wish historian dude was still around.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Not complex- according to every record, Barack Obama did not visit Kenya until he was an adult. 

According to his entire family he did not visit Kenya until he was an adult.

According to Birthers.....well they believe any crap thrown on the internet.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > (1776 Channel) NBC White House correspondent Savannah Guthrie, the only journalist on the planet proclaiming to have seen a paper copy of Barack Obama’s long-form Hawaii birth certificate and to have ‘touched and felt the raised seal’, has emerged as the top choice to replace embattled NBC News anchor Brian Williams, according to the Drudge Report.
> ...


the other reporters were told pad and pencils only. my point about nbc and williams is that he got fired for cooking the story. just one of a thousand things.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



And such a birth certificate will show the child's actual state of birth.

Not Hawaii.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Nope. Just another Birther lie. 

That is what Birthers do.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Thats not a transcript- that is Youtube. This is a transcript

http://www.obamaconspiracy.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/obamatranscriptlulu109.pdf

VOICE (in background): It is here.
20
MCRAE: Was she present when he was born in Kenya?
BROTHER TOM: I think, uh, uh I think--
VOICE (in background): (unintelligible)
BROTHER TOM (in background): He is asking her that, uh, he wants to
know something that uh, was uh you, was they, was she present when, ah,
he was born. Were they they there then?
(Male voice in foreign language in background.)
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yes, they say that yes she was.
22
She was
present when Obama was born.
23
(McRae catches breath)
MCRAE: OK.
24
Uh, when I come in December
I would like to go by the, the
place, the hospital where he is born.
Uh, could you tell me where he was
born? Was he born in Mombasa?
(Long pause. Puzzled sound from Translator Ogombe in background:
"naah?")
BROTHER TOM: Uh, uh, I, I will need help.
26
I think, uh I think, I kind of,
you know we'll be coming December (unintelligible
27
) and Vitalis, and I
talking to him, so I tell him--
28
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (in background, simultaneously): --no, no--
what?!?
BROTHER TOM: --that you are a capitalist, that you were a little, that you
were a little, a little, a little American bus--
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (responding to background voices, sounding
distressed): No--yes--
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRae): No! Obama was not born in
Mombasa! He was born in America!
MCRAE: Wh-whereabouts, whereabouts wa
s he born? I, I thought he was
born in Kenya.
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: No he was born in America, not in Mombasa.
MCRAE: OK. Do you know whereabouts he was born?
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: (Pause.) Huh?
MCRAE: Do you know where he was born? I thought he was born in
Kenya. I was gonna go by and see where he was born.
(two male voices in background in foreign language speaking at the same
time. Mrs. Obama or another woman in background.)
VOICE (background): It was Hawaii.
VOICE OF MRS. OBAMA OR
ANOTHER WOMAN
(background):
Hawaii.
29
BROTHER TOM (background): Hawaii, yeah?
VOICE OF MRS. OBAMA OR ANOT
HER WOMAN (background): Yeah.
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (background): Yes.
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRae): Sir, she says he was born in
Hawaii.
MCRAE: OK.
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yeah, in 1960 this was Hawaii, where his
father, his father was also marrying there. This was Hawaii.
MCRAE: OK.
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yeah.
MCRAE: Was, was, was Mrs. Obama,
was sh--was she present? Was, was
Mrs. Obama, see I thought you said she was present. Was she, was, was she,
was she able to see him being, being born in, in Hawaii?
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: (pause, silence) Hoh? (pause) Uh, yeah would
you please pronounce?
MCRAE: OK I’m sorry. I, I thought she sa
id she was present when he was
born. I was—
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (sounding exasperated): No, no! The, the
woman was not present. She was uh not, a what--you see, she was here in
Kenya, and Obama was born in America. That is, that’s obvious.
30
MCRAE: OK.
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Because, because
the grandmother was married
here in Kenya, and Obama was born in America, oh yeah, so his son, the
little Obama, was marrying, was marrying, in America, in United States.
MCRAE: Oh, OK, fine. I mean, I--I ju
st, I misunderstood what she was
saying. I thought you said she was present when he was born.
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: No, not present th
ere. The present with me here
was tonight. Not present so she can leave.
31
No she was here in Kenya while
he, uh, her son, the little Obama, was marrying in America. And, uh, he be
present if it--
WOMAN'S VOICE (background): It was in Hawaii.
TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: --was in America there, why are they for,
32
theygo, they go, they go to some place,
then the present isn't here sir,
33
he was born there in America.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Why the hell would i care about Birther idiocy about image groupings?

The State of Hawaii has repeatedly confirmed Barack Obama was born there and that the BC is authentic.

Why do you believe that the State of Hawaii is lying?


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Your exaggeration aside, it all comes down to one ...


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


it could have been anyone's grandmother on the other end. not a smoking gun, just another of a thousand things.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


You are 100% correct. My bad.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


well, it's kind of the crux of the thread, why are you here ?

anyway she was present  when he was born _somewhere._
the administration was capable of orchestrating and executing grand conspiracies, as with benghazi.

i think Abercrombie is complicit.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Great, at what time in that video does she say Obama was born in Mombassa?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRae):

_No! Obama was not born in
Mombasa! He was born in America!

_
 heh...


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


You're assuming she wasn't first confused by the question and thought they were asking about Obama Sr. The question to her was -- _"was she present when he was born in Kenya?"_

Why would she think he was asking about Obama Jr. since he wasn't born in Kenya?

It was a trick question meant to confuse an old lady; so it's no surprise you are confused by her answer.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

wait, was the grandmother in Hawaii , at one of those hospitals ??


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRae):
> 
> _No! Obama was not born in
> Mombasa! He was born in America!
> ...


And how does, "Obama was not born in Mombassa" become, "Obama was born in Mombassa?"


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> wait, was the grandmother in Hawaii ??


Don't know; but then you don't know how the word, "present," translates into Swahili.

Google translator translates "present" into the Swahili, "sasa." But then it translates the Swahili, "sasa," to the English, "now."

You're actually ignoring Obama's certified Hawaiian certification of live birth; and instead, banking on an old lady, who speaks no English, who was asked a trick question through an interpreter, whose translation back into English came across as "she was present when Obama was born." Even worse for your birfer nonsense, when the question was clarified and she was asked "could you tell me where he was born? Was he born in Mombasa?"

She said, "No. Obama was not born in Mombasa. He was born in America."

Asked again, "Whereabouts was he born? I, I thought he was born in Kenya?"

the translator repeats, "No he was born in America, not in Mombasa."

McRae, still hoping to trip her up, asks again, "Do you know where he was born? I thought he was born in Kenya."

And again, she says, "Sir, she says he was born in Hawaii."

And speaking of words lost in translation, McRae asks her to clarify what she meant by saying she was "present" when Obama was born...

The translator clarifies, "no, not present there. The present with me here was tonight. Not present so she can leave. No she was here in Kenya while he, uh, her son, the little Obama, was marrying in America."


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Unless to deceive, why play an edited copy? Here's the full untouched recording...


and here's the full transcript...

```
(Phone ringing.)

BROTHER TOM: Hello.

MCRAE: Uh, Bother Tom. Brother Tom, this is Brother McRae.

BROTHER TOM: Yes.

MCRAE: OK, how are you today?

BROTHER TOM: Oh, we are OK. How are you?

MCRAE: I am doing very well. You said you are there with, uh, uh, uh,  Barack Obama’s grandmother.

BROTHER TOM: Yes, yeah I’m, I am just at the home now with everybody here. We are, uh, we’re waiting to talk to you a rather long conversation, and uh, ask things of you in America there. Vitalis Akech comes from a very, uh, Vitalis is from a good family and he is ready to talk.

MCRAE: Well good. Uh, she’s not there at, at the present?

BROTHER TOM: Yes, she is here right now.

VOICE (in background): But she is unable to speak (unintelligible).

MCRAE: OK.

BROTHER TOM: But she is not able to speak English.

MCRAE: Is--

BROTHER TOM: Yes.

MCRAE: Is it possible to speak to her?

BROTHER TOM: Yes, if you can put all your questions in, oh, ah, only me to, to--see, she only understands, and to know and speak Swahili.

MCRAE: Uh, is it possible for you to put her on the speakerphone and translate for me?

BROTHER TOM: Yes. Yeah, yeah I can do that.

MCRAE: OK.

(sound of equipment moving)

BROTHER TOM: Yes?

MCRAE: OK?

BROTHER TOM: Yeah, OK.

(Brother Tom in background speaking in foreign language)

MCRAE: Ah--

(Mrs. Obama’s voice in the background in a foreign language)

MCRAE: Miss--

(voices in background)

MCRAE: Miss Obama--

(Foreign language in background continues, and Mrs. Obama.)

VOICE (in background): McRae.

MCRAE: Uh, Mrs. Obama, my name is Bishop Ron McRae.

BROTHER TOM (in background): I think I (unintelligible) her, ah, Bishop

John Mc-Ray-ah. John Mc-Ray-ah.

MALE VOICE (in background): Mc-Ray-ah.

BROTHER TOM (in background): Yea-ah.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRea): Go ahead?

MCRAE: I am, I am, the, I am the Bishop of the Anabaptists Churches of North America.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (in background): In this whole world, that is what he says? (unintelligible/foreign language)

(Mrs. Obama in background.)

VOICE: Are you listening, ready to speak, but (unintelligible) in?--No no! --Are you, are you, are you speaking English? Can you speak a little bit slow, OK?

MCRAE: Now give me that again? Explain it to me again?

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: She says welcome. (Pause.) She is very grateful for, for, for your, ah, great people sir.

MCRAE: OK thank you. Tell her I count it a great honor to speak to her, uh, since her son Barack Obama is running for president of the United States.

VOICE (in background): Eh, what do you know, do you know wha--, where he comes from, uh?

VOICE (in background): To visit the president's mother. America.

(Mrs. Obama in background.)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yeah, she is very informed for that and you please pray for Obama. She is asking you to pray for him, for Obama.

MCRAE: Yes sir. Uh, Miss Obama, you, you can rest assured that I am praying for your son. Uh, your grandson.

(slight pause)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yes, yes, how supportive toward her there are also a feeling to her.

MCRAE: OK.

VOICE (speaking to someone in background): Only a moment, don't worry.

(Mrs. Obama in background.)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: So, she says she is very welcome for your prayer please grant to her and her son.

MCRAE: OK. And--

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: You know--uh-huh?--

MCRAE: And tell her that I will be coming there in December. I would like to come by and meet with her and pray with her.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: (Pause.) Yeah--

(foreign words in background.)

BROTHER TOM (in background): In December, when in December. He is coming in December and that he wants to come and talk with you. Eh--

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yeah.

(Mrs. Obama speaking in background.)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Oh, she says yes, yes well come here. You are coming in December so that you can talk together, with her.

MCRAE: Amen. I, I'm, I'm so thankful.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yes.

MCRAE: Uh, could I ask her, uh, could I ask her about his, uh, his, his, his actual birthplace. I would like to see his birthplace when I, when I come to Kenya in December. Uh, was she, was she, was she present when he was--

VOICE (in background): It is here.

MCRAE: Was she present when he was born in Kenya?

BROTHER TOM: I think, uh, uh I think--

VOICE (in background): (unintelligible)

BROTHER TOM (in background): He is asking her that, uh, he wants to know something that uh, was uh you, was they, was she present when, ah, he was born. Were they they there then?

(Male voice in foreign language in background.)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yes, they say that yes she was. She was present when Obama was born.

(McRae catches breath)

MCRAE: OK. Uh, when I come in December I would like to go by the, the place, the hospital where he is born. Uh, could you tell me where he was born? Was he born in Mombasa?

(Long pause. Puzzled sound from Translator Ogombe in background: "naah?")

BROTHER TOM: Uh, uh, I, I will need help. I think, uh I think, I kind of, you know we'll be coming December (unintelligible) and Vitalis, and I talking to him, so I tell him--

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (in background, simultaneously): --no, no-- what?!?

BROTHER TOM: --that you are a capitalist, that you were a little, that you were a little, a little, a little American bus--

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (responding to background voices, sounding distressed): No--yes--

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRae): No! Obama was not born in Mombasa! He was born in America!

MCRAE: Wh-whereabouts, whereabouts was he born? I, I thought he was born in Kenya.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: No he was born in America, not in Mombasa.

MCRAE: OK. Do you know whereabouts he was born?

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: (Pause.) Huh?

MCRAE: Do you know where he was born? I thought he was born in Kenya. I was gonna go by and see where he was born. (two male voices in background in foreign language speaking at the same time. Mrs. Obama or another woman in background.)

VOICE (background): It was Hawaii.

VOICE OF MRS. OBAMA OR ANOTHER WOMAN (background): Hawaii.

BROTHER TOM (background): Hawaii, yeah?

VOICE OF MRS. OBAMA OR ANOTHER WOMAN (background): Yeah.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (background): Yes.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRae): Sir, she says he was born in Hawaii.

MCRAE: OK.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yeah, in 1960 this was Hawaii, where his father, his father was also marrying there. This was Hawaii.

MCRAE: OK.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yeah.

MCRAE: Was, was, was Mrs. Obama, was sh--was she present? Was, was Mrs. Obama, see I thought you said she was present. Was she, was, was she, was she able to see him being, being born in, in Hawaii?

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: (pause, silence) Hoh? (pause) Uh, yeah would you please pronounce?

MCRAE: OK I’m sorry. I, I thought she said she was present when he was born. I was—

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (sounding exasperated): No, no! The, the woman was not present. She was uh not, a what--you see, she was here in Kenya, and Obama was born in America. That is, that’s obvious.

MCRAE: OK.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Because, because the grandmother was married here in Kenya, and Obama was born in America, oh yeah, so his son, the little Obama, was marrying, was marrying, in America, in United States.

MCRAE: Oh, OK, fine. I mean, I--I just, I misunderstood what she was saying. I thought you said she was present when he was born.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: No, not present there. The present with me here was tonight. Not present so she can leave. No she was here in Kenya while he, uh, her son, the little Obama, was marrying in America. And, uh, he be present if it--

WOMAN'S VOICE (background): It was in Hawaii.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: --was in America there, why are they for, they go, they go, they go to some place, then the present isn't here sir, he was born there in America.

MCRAE: OK. Well tell, tell her I would like to come by and see her when I am there in December. I would love to, uh, meet her personally and pray with her.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: (short pause) When will you soon be sending? (slight pause) Yes, when you come in December--

MCRAE: OK.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: So you can, when do you, when you come, what time?

MCRAE: Yeah, when I, when I come in December I would love to come by and visit with her and uh, pray with her while I am there in, uh, Kisuma.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yes, when you come in December you find her here.

MCRAE: OK.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Once you, you give her a present they, they hoping that they know when you are coming.

MCRAE: OK. D-, d-, does she have a, does she have a Swahili Bible?

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Huh?

MCRAE: Does Mrs. Obama, does, does she she have a Swahili Bible?

(Brother Tom's voice in foreign language.)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRae): Yes. A Swahili Bible she has, yes.

MCRAE: OK.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: She has at home.

MCRAE: Alright.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yes.

MCRAE: I would like to buy her a real nice large print Bible, if that would be fine.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Uh-huh?

VOICE (in background): You need to welcome him, he gets her a Union Bible, more over there, it might be Swahili. (pause, distinctly) Can it be delivered?

(Mrs. Obama in background)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yeah, she says that is very fine. All you got to see out here it is more and more hideous so there is nothing better than to read. To give it now?

(pause)

MCRAE: OK.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (gently): No? Yes?

MCRAE: Alright, I didn’t, I didn’t quite understand all of that.

(pause)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Oh?

MCRAE: Can she read Swahili?

(background voice in foreign language, and Mrs. Obama)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yeah, yeah, she, yeah, she, she can understands Swahili or Luo.

MCRAE: OK.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: But she can--she cannot read it.

MCRAE: OK, alright.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Someone reads it in Luo so she completely understands.

MCRAE: OK alright. Well tell her its been a pleasure to talk to her. Are you, are you, uh, s-- who am I speaking with right now?

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Huh?

MCRAE: Who am I speaking with right now? Are you, are you kin to--

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: (unintelligible) you are speaking with Vitalis Akech.

MCRAE: OK.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Vitalis Akech is uh, a third grandson to Miss Sarah.

MCRAE: Oh OK, alright, it’s, it's a pleasure to meet you.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: My home, my home is just a, a distance so the Grand-, Grandmother's her house home is most home. Just we, just we do favors.

MCRAE: OK good. Well its been a pleasure talking to you. Uh, please tell Mrs. Obama that I will be praying for her and I will be praying for her son.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Thank you, right now?

VOICE (in background): Right now?

(Voice in background, foreign language)

(Mrs. Obama in background.)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: So, she says if you are willing to come here, your (unintelligible), and she really hopes for it, eh?

MCRAE: Amen.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Amen.

MCRAE: Alright, may the Lord bless her very much.

(Translator Ogombe in background, foreign language)

MRS. OBAMA (in background, loudly): Amen, amen, amen.

MCRAE: Amen. OK.

MRS. OBAMA (in background): sata sata, eh, ar sata yesu nah koh baraki.

BROTHER TOM: Hello?

MCRAE: Hello? What did she say?

BROTHER TOM: Did you hear her, ah--yes?

MCRAE: What did she just say?

BROTHER TOM: She was saying that uh, God bless you you're welcome. She was talking in a loc—in a local language.

MCRAE: OK, Amen. Alright, hey Tom—

BROTHER TOM: Uh, yes.

MCRAE: --Brother Tom, I will call you back here just in, in about five or ten minutes. I will call you back personally.

BROTHER TOM: OK, let you, ah, is there anything that you, you, you answer, uh, maybe to, to, to me, these, was there anything, and even, even the others, even the other brothers here, and uh the, the, even the other grand-, there is another grand-uh-son who is here, and uh, so many people in the room that is from Kogela all over.

MCRAE: Amen. Well--

BROTHER TOM: Yes.

MCRAE: Ah--I will look forward to meeting all of them when I come in December. Uh, I am a preacher of the gospel of Jesus Christ and I would like to, uh, meet with all of them as a family, and perchance talk to them about Jesus Christ and the salvation that is in Jesus Christ alone.

(background foreign language)

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Oh, she says he is welcome here. So you are, you are preaching and she hopes that you will do so--heh? Amen.

MCRAE: Amen. Amen. May the Lord bless all of you.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Thank you.

MCRAE: Alright, may God bless you. Bye-bye.

BROTHER TOM: OK. OK.

MCRAE: Alright Tom, I’ll call you back here shortly.

BROTHER TOM: Yes, OK, Uh, I am, I am, I am with Vitalis, and uh I think we're leaving, and uh, you call us in about a, a half an hour, alright?

MCRAE: OK I will do that. Alright thank you very much Tom.

BROTHER TOM: You're welcome.

MCRAE: Alright, bye-bye.

BROTHER TOM: You're fine.

[END]
```


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




this post here below that i said to the OP applies to you as well.

how about YOU moving on and and worrying about more important government corruption going on right NOW instead of living in the past for a request?

neither one of you clowns obviously can let this go and just go back and forth on it with each other,two clowns who clearly cant forget the past and and dont care about  about whats going on NOW.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


For conspiracy theorists it is always 'another of a thousand things'

That is why there are still 9/11 Truthers and people believing that the government is hiding aliens in Area 51.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



To show what liars Birthers are.

Why do you believe that the State of Hawaii is lying?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Abercrombie didn't provide the birth certificate- nor was he the first governor to confirm that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii- the first governor to state Barack Obama was was born in Hawaii was a Republican- as was the first Director of Health to confirm that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii.

Tell me more about this conspiracy that includes both a Republican and Democratic governor, and a Republican and a Democratic Director of Health- and the Hawaiian Registrar of voters- a civil servant.

Tell us more why you believe the unverified rantings of a whacko anti-abortion American preacher- but not the Republican Director of Health of Hawaii?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> wait, was the grandmother in Hawaii , at one of those hospitals ??



Well Barack Obama's actual grandmother was in Hawaii when he was born- his maternal grandmother.

Sarah Obama is not Barack Obama's grandmother- she is his step grandmother- and as she clearly stated- she was in Kenya when he was born in Hawaii.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



How about you moving on and not worrying about what i post? 

Birthers are pet peeve of mine, and I will stop addressing Birther lies when Birthers stop lying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



you are in denial and afraid of the truth that a foreigner was our president and you really ARE obsessed over him the same way he is obsessed over this issue.


you two really really should consider getting a room together.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



LOL

Why do you think that someone born in Hawaii is a foreigner?

You do realize Hawaii is part of the United States- don't you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



the OP has took you to school on this too many times in the past,not about to waste my time and breath on someone who only sees what they want to see and covers their ears and closes their eyes to facts only seeing what they WANT to see.

you brainless sheep are as as bad as the bush dupes who only see what they want to see when looking at facts about 9/11 being an inside job always doing this-changing the subject when you cant refute them.


I got tired of this discussion YEARS  ago same as I did with 9/11 because they are BOTH over and done with and as i said,unlike you and the OP,i am not obsessed with this issue and would much rather talk about the government corruption going on NOW than something from the past like how Trump is the latest puppet of the establishment and HIS crimes

i am not hear to discuss this old boring topic,only to laugh at your stupidity for being as obsessed over the OP the same way he is over this long dead issue that is irrelveent with him out of office now.


unlike you and the OP,"I"  would rather talk about NOW like the crimes Trump is commiting NOW in the PRESENT than live in the past as you two do.

again,seriously,get a room together.


OUT.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



LOL

Wash is not a bad guy as far as Birthers go- he is completely a whackadoodle conspiracy theorists, but compared to many Birthers he rather decent- just deluded and gullible. 

But Wash is a a will o wisp- he will make an allusion to a claim- and when refuted he just wanders off to another bizarre Birther conspiracy whackadoodle idea. 

The reality is that President Obama is the first President in American history to have actually proven to the voters where he was born. Trump provided a weak second- what he has provided is far less than President Obama- but Birthers of course accept whatever Trump says without question. 

I know that Birthers will still be convinced that President Obama was not eligible for any of the dozen or so reasons that they came up with- as long as they live- just as those who still believe that Elvis is alive and that JFK was killed by the CIA and that Area 51 is where we keep our dead space aliens. 

But its fun to point out their lies and what gullible idiots they are. 

A guilty pleasure.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


LOL

You birfers are a riot! Keep it up.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRae):
> ...


she could be saying anything, might not even be her. i think people thought she said she was present during his birth. i was laughing at the exclamation marks.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


i've been pretty consistent through the years. how do you think all those artifacts line up like that for the 9 points of forgery. arduini used to argue the technical stuff. i miss that.

this and the benghazi coverup are my only conspiracy interests so far.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Yes, they say that yes she was. She was present when Obama was born.

did she think she was in hawaii.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 20, 2017)

Putin has it hidden in the Kremlin


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRae): No! Obama was not born in Mombasa! He was born in America!

MCRAE: Wh-whereabouts, whereabouts was he born? I, I thought he was born in Kenya.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: No he was born in America, not in Mombasa.

MCRAE: OK. Do you know whereabouts he was born?

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: (Pause.) Huh?

MCRAE: Do you know where he was born? I thought he was born in Kenya. I was gonna go by and see where he was born. (two male voices in background in foreign language speaking at the same time. Mrs. Obama or another woman in background.)

VOICE (background): It was Hawaii.

VOICE OF MRS. OBAMA OR ANOTHER WOMAN (background): Hawaii.

BROTHER TOM (background): Hawaii, yeah?

VOICE OF MRS. OBAMA OR ANOTHER WOMAN (background): Yeah.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (background): Yes.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE (to McRae): Sir, she says he was born in Hawaii.

MCRAE: OK.

TRANSLATOR OGOMBE: Yeah, in 1960 this was Hawaii, where his father, his father was also marrying there. This was Hawaii.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Putin has it hidden in the Kremlin


Did he steal it from Hawaii?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



The decade is early- I am sure you will pick up some new conspiracy interests to add to your profile


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 20, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



/---- Call anyone who disagrees with you insane.... Do you win many arguments with that tactic? 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 20, 2017)

Alex Jones says Bigfoot took Obama's birth certificate on advice from the Reptilians based on information they obtained from papers found near the 9/11 inside job. The Reptilians have warned the BigFeet to stay clear of the 9/11 area as that is where Jimmy Hoffa sleeps disguised as a homeless man that is constantly reading Tropic Of Cancer. The BigFeet contingent, tired of being confined to the forest, have requested the Illuminati provide them with really big slippers as their feet, though large, still get stickers in them as they walk through the brush.

Trump has appointed Ivanka, Baron, Eric the idiot, Damien Kushner666, and their cleaning ladies as contacts for the Reptilians. Erkel and Fonzy are liasons with the BigFeet.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 20, 2017)

Does Obama's BC have a raised seal?

-Geaux


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


“Barack Obama wasn’t born in Kenya”

_I said, “Some people want to believe that the president was born in Kenya. Have these people ever bothered you or asked for his birth certificate?”

Mrs. Obama looked concerned, started to protest. But it turned out it was because the rabbits, post-coitus, had started to run away via a security guard’s carelessly ajar gate.

I repeated my question and it was translated. Mrs. Obama wrinkled up her face. Then the interpreter jumped in: “She says, ‘But Barack Obama wasn’t born in Kenya.’” That should settle it._


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Does Obama's BC have a raised seal?
> 
> -Geaux


Numerous photo's in this thread of the BC with the raised seal. 

So yes.....


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Does Obama's BC have a raised seal?
> ...


Raised seal, or a copy?

-Geaux


----------



## miketx (Jun 20, 2017)

It's almost impossible to believe that the lib trash are personally attacking people who disagree with them. Why, if they didn't do it every five minutes i wouldn't believe it at all.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Go look at the photos- the truth is out there.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

miketx said:


> It's almost impossible to believe that the lib trash are personally attacking people who disagree with them. Why, if they didn't do it every five minutes i wouldn't believe it at all.


So you are pissed that some liberals are acting like you?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



lol.. A photo will not tell me if it  has a raised seal or not. Does it? 

-Geaux


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Go look at the photos- the truth is out there.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



So you don't know. Gee, you could of just said so

-Geaux


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Go look at the photos- the truth is out there.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 20, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



It takes more than just disagreeing to get branded as insane. Bring up Birtherism, the DEEP STATE, the literati, chem trails, and a whole host of other crazy subjects as if they were real, and you get assigned to the tinfoil hat squad.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


So now you're under the delusion she could have said what you want her to say and not what she did say because what she said wasn't damning enough?

I get that right?


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Does Obama's BC have a raised seal?
> 
> -Geaux


Yes...


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Both. It's a notarized copy.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > It's almost impossible to believe that the lib trash are personally attacking people who disagree with them. Why, if they didn't do it every five minutes i wouldn't believe it at all.
> ...


In a nutshell...


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Why not? Can't you see it appears raised in the photos?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


i like this one.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


in their own minds, they win them all.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


i wouldn't/haven't put too much stock in the grandmother interview, it's just one thing, the people interviewed in kenya are more convincing.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Does Obama's BC have a raised seal?
> ...


/---- Any idea how easy that is to duplicate? Just find an old seal and presto ----


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Appears?

-Geaux


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Prove it .... duplicate it with the notarized stamp of any state's sitting registrar, broadcast is nationally, and show me where that state's registrar doesn't voice an objection.

For bonus points, also produce a letter on state letterhead purporting to be that state's Director of Health, verifying the authenticity, also without the real Director of Health objecting that he, or she, never did validate your forgery.

Accomplish that and I'll give your nonsensical proposal some consideration.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Yes, appears. So? This doesn't appear raised to you??


----------



## paperview (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Link?

-Geaux


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Link to what? Look at the picture. 

Does the seal appear raised to you? How difficult a question is that?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Does Obama's BC have a raised seal?
> ...



But wait- Geaux said that a photo couldn't show a raised seal.....don't tell me that Geaux is mistaken?

LOL.

This is what- the third time you have posted this in this thread? You can lead Birthers to the truth- but you can't make Birthers believe the truth.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Why do you find people interviewed in Kenya for convincing than people interviewed in the United States?

Of course you don't actually find the step grandmother convincing- when she repeatedly says that Barack Obama was not born in Kenya.

Birthers- you can lead them to the truth- but you can't make them believe the truth.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Oh for bonus points- post that letter on state letterhead purporting to be that state's Director of Health on the State of Hawaii's official Department of Health website.

Vital Records  |  Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


the people in kenya have no political stake.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


"bonus points" would imply we are engaged in some game of yours ? where's doc et. al. ?
everyone folded like an accordion.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



They had a financial stake. Nobody would pay to interview them if they didn't say  something outrageous.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



So why don't you believe the people in Kenya?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Certainly we are playing a game- its Whack a Birther


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 21, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


 /---- Some questions linger...


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Birthers will always have 'questions'- because you can lead a Birther to the truth- but you can't make Birthers believe in the truth.

The State of Hawaii has repeatedly confirmed the validity of Barack Obama's birth certificate- and that he was born in Hawaii


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


source ?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


"the people in kenya have no political stake."

Source?

Why don't you believe the people in Kenya?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

the _health director_ pronounced him "_natural born_" a nebulous legal term at the time (still is).


Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


not really. they're proud that he made it.

that they were paid interviews.

i don't know whom to believe, but the night is young.

google is getting so much stronger, i'm interested in what was written around the time... e.g.

*Barry Soetoro*
Nov 6th, 2008, in IM Posts, Opinion, by Guest Writer
Barry Soetoro aka Barack Obama's Indonesian connection.


*Former Menteng student now US President*
Obama Barack has been democratically elected President of the US.

Quite an about face for the best democracy money can buy, in view of the Bush presidential se-lection.

But of course, corruption, collusion and nepotism is the sole monopoly of the Third World - or so the deluded denizens of the West repeat to themselves as they hug their knees, rocking back and forth - reminding themselves of how they uphold human rights equally across the board, entirely devoid of double-standards and totally oblivious to race, creed or religion.

Barrak Hussein Obama II was born to a white American Ann Dunham and Kenyan Barrak Hussein Obama Snr, in Nyang'oma Kogelo now in Kenya.

Here the Indonesian link starts.

Ann Dunham married in 1967 Lolo Soetoro, a Javanese, whose own father, in 1946 was killed along with his eldest brother were killed, after which the Dutch army burned down the family's home. Soetoro fled with his mother into the countryside to survive. Incidentally yet more proof of Dutch war crimes - delibrate destruction of civilian property outside the scope of battle.

Pak Lolo Soetoro was an army geologist then later a government relations consultant for Mobil Oil. Obama describes Soetoro as well-mannered, even-tempered, and easy with people.





Barry Soetoro in Indonesia with mother Ann Dunham, step-father Lolo Soetoro, baby-sister Maya Soetoro-Ng.

From age 6 to 10, Obama lived in Jakarta. Age six, Obama attended the Catholic Primary St Francis di Assisi. Much was made of the lie he was educated in a Madrassa - or more accurately a _pesantren_ - this of course was totally untrue. Obama Jnr later attended Model Primary School, Menteng and was registered as a Muslim - as his father was Muslim.

In Obama's own words:

In the Muslim school, the teacher wrote to tell my mother that I made faces during Koranic studies. My mother wasn’t overly concerned. ‘Be respectful,’ she’d say. In the Catholic school, when it came time to pray, I would close my eyes, then peek around the room. Nothing happened. No angels descended. Just a parched old nun and 30 brown children, muttering words.

One of "Berry's" childhood friends was Adi who often visited "Berry's" 16 Jalan Haji Ramli house. Speaking volumes of Dutch "development" at the time the road was of this established middle-class neighbourhood was a dirt lane where Obama used to wile away the hours kicking a soccer ball.

Adi recalled Obama and his friends wore plastic bags over their shoes to walk through the muddy street during the rainy seasons.

Neighborhood Muslims worshiped in a nearby house, which has since been replaced by a larger mosque. Sometimes, when the muezzin sounded the call to prayer, Lolo and Barry would walk to the makeshift mosque together, Adi said.

His mother often went to the church, but Barry was Muslim. He went to the mosque,” Adi said. “I remember him wearing a sarong.”

Obama spent most his spare time hanging out with Adi and other friends at the home of Yunaldi Askiar, a classmate. They used to play a kind of fencing game using sticks, kick a ball up and down the narrow dirt lanes or go swimming in the river behind the school, said Askiar, 42, a car mechanic.

Obama was taller and better dressed than most kids in classes where shoes and socks were still luxuries, so he stood out from the start. As an African American, and the only foreigner, he suffered racial taunts and teasing but never turned to violence.

"At first, everybody felt it was weird to have him here," Israella Dharmawan, his first grade teacher said. "But also they were curious about him, so wherever he went, the kids were following him."

His friends enjoyed playing tricks on Berry: Harmon ASki recalled,

"Sometimes we'd say, 'Barry, do you want a chocolate?’ And we'd give him a chocolate. The next day we'd give him a chocolate again. The third time we'd give him _terasi_ (fermented shrimp paste) wrapped up like chocolate. Obama didn't get mad. He would laugh it off."

Ann Soetoro moved to Yogyakarta, while Obama Jnr studied in Jakarta. She was inspired by Jogja village industries, which became the basis of her 1992 doctoral dissertation.

“She loved living in Java,” said Dr. Dewey, who recalled accompanying Ms. Soetoro to a metalworking village. “People said: ‘Hi! How are you?’ She said: ‘How’s your wife? Did your daughter have the baby?’ They were friends. Then she’d whip out her notebook and she’d say: ‘How many of you have electricity? Are you having trouble getting iron?’ ”

Dunham-Soetoro became a consultant for the United States Agency for International Development on setting up a village credit program, then a Ford Foundation program officer in Jakarta specializing in women’s work. Later, she was a consultant in Pakistan, then joined Indonesia’s oldest bank to work on what is described as the world’s largest sustainable microfinance program, creating services like credit and savings for the poor.





Obama in Hawaii with Maya and Ann and maternal grand-father, shortly after leaving Indonesia.

In his tellingly-titled Memoir, _Dreams from My Father_, Obama describes his Indonesian interlude as "one long adventure, the bounty of a young boy's life". But he also recalls being troubled by the poverty around him: "the empty look on the faces of farmers the year the rains never came," and the desperation of the disabled beggars who came to the family's door.

"The world was violent, I was learning, unpredictable and often cruel," he writes. Obama and his mother thus we were very well acquainted with the harsh realities of indigenous Indonesians.

Fermina Katarina Sinaga, recalled yojhng Obama in her class: in the common task of class to write an essay titled “My dream: What I want to be in the future.” Obama “wrote ‘I want to be a president,’ ” she said. During a later writing assignment on family, he wrote, “My father is my idol.

The Indonesian connection for Obama and all that shaped him proving once again all things Javanese and indigenous Indonesian the bedrock for the towering monuments built on the foundations of a great civilisation.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 21, 2017)

fncceo said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...





Not true.

His BC was on file from when he first ran for the senate.

"Hospital extract"?  

The most amazing thing about our magical Prez Barry is that, knowing he would eventually run for office, he left Kenya, went to Hawaii, placed TWO birth announcements in TWO newspapers, planted his fake birth record with Hawaii's health department and then made it all the back to Kenya in time to be born.

Pretty amazing, huh?


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 21, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




That's a new twist on this ever-changing tale. Post where President Obama said he was born in Kenya.

[emoji23]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 21, 2017)

miketx said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Can't "prove" something that never happened.

Or do YOU have proof that President Obama said ?

Didn't think so.

[emoji90]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## miketx (Jun 21, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


I got a file cabinet on Obama. All kind of proof.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

K-Video:Kisah Orang-orang Dekat Obama (Part 3)

“On his birthday which [allegedly] falls annually on August 4, Barry was very happy because at the same time, there were also crowded, hectic preparations [for the Indonesian festival of ] Agustusan. At home, at Jalan Haji Ramli, Menteng Dalam, many red and white flag were placed along the streets and alleys.

Seeing that, Barry asked for a happy birthday cake and was given a red and white flag. Barry also asked to buy a lot of red and white flags. He put the small flags in virtually the every room, including his bedroom.”


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

*Director Fuddy dies in plane crash - Obama Conspiracy Theories*
www.obamaconspiracy.org/2013/12/director-fuddy-dies-in-plane-crash/
Dec 12, 2013 - thinkwell : Fuddy was involved up to her prematurely dead eyeballs in aka ..... As well as Dr. Fukino, and Dr. Onaka both have seen the original ...
*Hawaii Department of Health Director Dies in Plane Crash - The Post ...*
www.thepostemail.com/.../hawaii-department-of-health-director-dies-in-plane-crash/
Dec 12, 2013 - ... that Hawaii Department of Health Director Loretta Fuddy has died in a ... The public schedule of her predecessor, Dr. Chiyome Fukino, had ...


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

*Obama Visits a Nation That Knew Him as Barry*


By NORIMITSU ONISHINOV. 8, 2010

Continue reading the main storyShare This Page

President Obama visits Jakarta on Tuesday, he will find a city that, in some ways, has changed beyond recognition. A city of one luxury hotel and one shopping mall when Mr. Obama lived here between 1967 and 1971, Jakarta is now the overextended and overcrowded capital of the world’s fourth most populous nation. But Jakarta’s neighborhoods, including the two where Mr. Obama lived, retain enough of their former selves that the president would quickly find his bearings.

Jakarta regards Mr. Obama as a local boy made good, and he remains extremely popular throughout Indonesia. But his last-minute postponements of three previously planned visits here have clearly sapped the enthusiasm surrounding his homecoming, even among his most ardent supporters.

Continue reading the main story


Advertisement

Continue reading the main story

“He’s not as popular here as he was before,” Mr. Salam said.

In 1967, Indonesia was still reeling from the aftershocks of an attempted Communist coup that led to the killing of at least 500,000 people. Suharto, the general who would rule Indonesia through the late 1990s, was about to assume power and launch an authoritarian era called the New Order.

Mr. Obama, his mother, Stanley Ann Dunham, and his Indonesian stepfather, Lolo Soetoro, moved into a one-story house in a district called Menteng-Dalam. At the time, it was a new neighborhood where natives of Jakarta, known as Betawis, lived with an increasing number of newcomers from different corners of Java and Sumatra, the main islands in Indonesia. The area was connected to the electric grid only a couple of years before Mr. Obama moved in.

“It was a very poor area when the family came here,” said Coenraad Satjakoesoemah, 79, a retired airline manager and a neighborhood leader. “There were still dirt roads, only a few houses and lots of large trees.”

In Mr. Satjakoesoemah’s living room, Mr. Obama’s mother taught English to the neighborhood women, including his wife, Djumiati. While the residents regarded Mr. Obama’s mother as a “free spirit,” Barry, who was chubby, was referred to as the “boy who runs like a duck,” said Mrs. Satjakoesoemah, 69.

Mr. Obama, the couple said, attended school with children who could not afford to buy shoes.

The school — Santo Fransiskus Asisi, a Roman Catholic school that had been founded just in 1967 — is still located a couple of blocks away. When the 6-year-old Barry entered the school, there were only three grades with a total of 150 students. Now, about 1,300 students from kindergarten through high school study there, said the principal, Yustina Amirah. Mr. Obama has spoken about growing up here and hearing the Muslim call to prayer, but Ms. Amirah said that since the school’s founding, everyone had hewed to the institution’s official religion.

“Barry followed church services like everybody else,” Ms. Amirah said.

Sometime in the third grade, after his family moved to a different part of the city, Mr. Obama transferred to Elementary School Menteng 1, possibly the most famous primary school in Indonesia. Founded as a Dutch colonial school in 1934, it has long drawn the children of the country’s ruling class because of its location in Menteng, traditionally the wealthiest residential neighborhood in Jakarta.

Nowadays, though many wealthy Indonesians send their children to international schools here, the Menteng public school still draws the children of the elite, so much so that the principal, Hasimah, said she could “count on one hand” the students, out of a total of 400, who are not driven to school every day by their parents or drivers.

A mosque was built on the school grounds in 2002, a sign of the growing influence of Islam in Indonesia’s public life. But the school four decades ago did not even have a prayer room, in keeping with the state’s secularism at the time, Ms. Hasimah and students from the era said.

*Newsletter Sign Up*
Continue reading the main story
*The Interpreter Newsletter*
Understand the world with sharp insight and commentary on the major news stories of the week.


You agree to receive occasional updates and special offers for The New York Times's products and services.

SEE SAMPLE

PRIVACY POLICY

OPT OUT OR CONTACT US ANYTIME

During the presidential campaign of 2008, right-wing American groups spread rumors that Mr. Obama had attended a radical madrasa while living here. Though most of the Menteng school’s students have always been Muslim, Rully Dasaad, 49, a former classmate, chuckled at the idea that of all schools in the country, Menteng was equated with a madrasa.

“I was brought to school in a Cadillac,” Mr. Dasaad said.

But Mr. Obama’s family did not live in the exclusive Menteng district. The family stayed instead in a far humbler neighborhood called Matraman-Dalam, on a short block of single-story, detached houses, a stone’s throw from a traditional Indonesian neighborhood of narrow, winding streets.

Though he lived in that neighborhood for only two years, Mr. Obama left a lasting impression because of his outgoing and sometimes rowdy personality.

“Barry was so naughty that my father even scolded him one time,” said Sonni Gondokusumo, 49, a former neighbor and classmate.

Mr. Obama’s family rented the guest house inside a compound belonging to a prominent physician. There, according to the neighborhood’s longtime residents, the young Obama, who had already experienced differences in class and religion in his short stay in Indonesia, was exposed to another aspect of Jakarta’s diversity.

His nanny was an openly gay man who, in keeping with Indonesia’s relaxed attitudes toward homosexuality, carried on an affair with a local butcher, longtime residents said. The nanny later joined a group of transvestites called Fantastic Dolls, who, like the many transvestites who remain fixtures of Jakarta’s streetscape, entertained people by dancing and playing volleyball.

In the compound, Mr. Obama often played with the two sons of the physician’s driver.

One time, recalled the elder son, Slamet Januadi, now 52, Mr. Obama asked a group of boys whether they wanted to grow up to be president, a soldier or a businessman. A president would own nothing while a soldier would possess weapons and a businessmen would have money, the young Obama explained.

Mr. Januadi and his younger brother, both of whom later joined the Indonesian military, said they wanted to become soldiers. Another boy, a future banker, said he would become a businessman.

“Then Barry said he would become president and order the soldier to guard him and the businessman to use his money to build him something,” Mr. Januadi said. “We told him, ‘You cheated. You didn’t give us those details.’ ”

“But we all became what we said we would,” he said.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 21, 2017)

How about his transcripts from college?

-Geaux


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

*OBAMA YOUTUBE VIDS AND LINKS BELOW 
The following video clips (youtube) and audio clip (Detroit radio talk show host - Mike in the Morning) are catalogued here and provided for your review. Providing these clips and links does not constitute an "endorsement" by Hickory Hammock Baptist Church of any of the material contained within them. Nor do these clips represent a particular position that Hickory Hammock Baptist Church may take in these matters. These clips are simply clips of "interest" provided for your quick reference. 

By Chelsea Schilling
2008 WorldNetDaily

"A radio interview with Kenyan Ambassador Peter N.R.O. Ogego has been widely publicized since the ambassador called President-elect Barack Obama's Kenyan birthplace a "well-known" attraction - but the embassy is now telling WND the hosts misunderstood his comments.

On Nov. 6, only two days after the election, Detroit radio talk-show hosts Mike Clark, Trudi Daniels and Marc Fellhauer on WRIF's "Mike In The Morning" called the Embassy of Kenya in Washington, D.C., to speak with Ambassador Ogego.

The radio hosts were surprised when their light-hearted interview with Ogego reignited suspicions that Obama may have been born in Kenya.

An assistant to the ambassador, referring to herself only as "Trudy," confirmed today that Ogego had indeed participated in the radio interview. But she said the show made leading statements and took the following comments out of context."
*


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> How about his transcripts from college?
> 
> -Geaux


that's the fifty million dollar question.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


If Obama a truly born and raised there, he would have lots more relatives than have been interviewed. I wonder why they didn't bother to get their story from any but the very few that have been repeatedly quoted by so many.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 21, 2017)

miketx said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Sure, but it's filled with dicks, pictures of dicks, and notes taken concerning dicks.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


i wonder why he hasn't been nicer to his relatives.

Obama madrassa myth debunked

Bahasa Indonesia: "Barry Soetoro" (Barack Obama) -- "Si Anak yang (meng-)hilang"


Two contrived histories combine to insulate America from the truth about Obama













anyone have pics like this from honolulu ?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


You think that has a bearing on where he was born?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


no, i think it has a bearing on where he went to school for a few years.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

this though, has bearing on his soul....






and this.... is where the birther controversy begins. 


Flashback 2004: Kenyan Newspaper Innocently Reported that Senator Obama Was Born in Kenya


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

Home
National
Sports
Special Reports
Commentaries
Intelligence
Letters
Editorial





*Big Issue | Financial Standard | Maddo | Pulse | Style | Society*




*  Sunday, June 27, 2004*






*Kenyan-born Obama all set for US Senate*
Kenyan-born US Senate hopeful, Barrack Obama, appeared set to take over the Illinois Senate seat after his main rival, Jack Ryan, dropped out of the race on Friday night amid a furor over lurid sex club allegations.

The allegations that horrified fellow Republicans and caused his once-promising candidacy to implode in four short days have given Obama a clear lead as Republicans struggled to fetch an alternative.

Ryan’s campaign began to crumble on Monday following the release of embarrassing records from his divorce. In the records, his ex-wife, Boston Public actress Jeri Ryan, said her former husband took her to kinky sex clubs in Paris, New York and New Orleans.





*Barrack Obama*
"It’s clear to me that a vigorous debate on the issues most likely could not take place if I remain in the race," Ryan, 44, said in a statement. "What would take place, rather, is a brutal, scorched-earth campaign – the kind of campaign that has turned off so many voters, the kind of politics I refuse to play."

Although Ryan disputed the allegations, saying he and his wife went to one ‘avant-garde’ club in Paris and left because they felt uncomfortable, lashed out at the media and said it was "truly outrageous" that the Chicago Tribune got a judge to unseal the records.

The Republican choice will become an instant underdog in the campaign for the seat of retiring Republican Senator Peter Fitzgerald, since Obama held a wide lead even before the scandal broke.

"I feel for him actually," Obama told a Chicago TV station. "What he’s gone through over the last three days I think is something you wouldn’t wish on anybody."

The Republican state committee must now choose a replacement for Ryan, who had won in the primaries against seven contenders. Its task is complicated by the fact that Obama holds a comfortable lead in the polls and is widely regarded as a rising Democratic star.

The chairwoman of the Illinois Republican Party, Judy Topinka, said at a news conference, after Ryan withdrew, that Republicans would probably take several weeks to settle on a new candidate.

"Obviously, this is a bad week for our party and our state," she said.

As recently as Thursday, spokesmen for the Ryan campaign still insisted that Ryan would remain in the race. Ryan had defended himself saying, "There’s no breaking of any laws. There’s no breaking of any marriage laws. There’s no breaking of the Ten Commandments anywhere."


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> the _health director_ pronounced him "_natural born_" a nebulous legal term at the time (still is).
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> ...


LOL- but thanks for providing a photo of Barack Obama in the state he was born in.

Great article by the way- 


_Fermina Katarina Sinaga, recalled *yojhng *Obama in her class_

lol


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> How about his transcripts from college?
> 
> -Geaux


Whose?

Romney's?
Clinton's?
Trump's?
Obama's?

All 'sealed' aka not released by the candidates.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2017)

Barrack Hussein Obama admits he was born in Kenya...






Barack Obama Admits he was born in Kenya (Video)


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> *OBAMA YOUTUBE VIDS AND LINKS BELOW
> The following video clips (youtube) and audio clip (Detroit radio talk show host - Mike in the Morning) are catalogued here and provided for your review. Providing these clips and links does not constitute an "endorsement" by Hickory Hammock Baptist Church of any of the material contained within them. Nor do these clips represent a particular position that Hickory Hammock Baptist Church may take in these matters. These clips are simply clips of "interest" provided for your quick reference.
> 
> By Chelsea Schilling
> ...



Well that is certainly proof.....certainly the mistatement of the Kenyan Ambassador on shock jocks show is much more reliable than the State of Hawaii......LOL....


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Which of his children hasn't he been nice to? Which of his parents? Which of his grandparents?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Anyone have pics like this from Kenya?





Punahou School:  Barack Obama '79
*Early Years*




Barack Obama was born in Honolulu, Hawai‘i on August 4, 1961. His father was an economist from Kenya and his mother a Kansas-born university student. At 10, Obama enrolled as a fifth-grade student at Punahou School after living in Indonesia for four years. His mother, Stanley Ann Dunham Soetoro, decided to send her son back to Honolulu so that he could attend Punahou School, known for its rigorous academic curriculum.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Barrack Hussein Obama admits he was born in Kenya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL- you Birthers will believe anything you find on the internet. 

FALSE: Obama Admits Not Being Born in Hawaii

_Nonetheless, the prolonged and continued circulation of this clip as “real” indicates that additional debunking is called for, so we note here that this clip originated with ObamaSnippetsDotCom, a self-identified humor site which regularly takes snippets from video clips of Barack Obama’s speeches, press conferences, and other public appearances, editing and rearranging them to make it appear as if he said things which he did not. (Another example in the same vein from this site presents President Obama’s purportedly acknowledging an intent to create health care reform 

“death panels.”) Moreover, the original version of this clip (entitled “Birthers’ Delight”) is preceded by a text sequence clearly identifying it as a spoof:_


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> this though, has bearing on his soul....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because of course- Birthers were reading Kenyan newspapers- hell just the idea that Birthers were reading any newspapers is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> Home
> National
> Sports
> Special Reports
> ...



Speaking of Newspaper articles










Chicago Daily Herald 5/3/90- courtesy of WND


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

*Makiki - Obama's Neighborhood - Barack Obama Resources, Hawaii ...*
obamasneighborhood.com/makiki.html
Makiki--Introduction & Self-Guided Tour (see below) ... air of the White House, Barack Obama grew up in the unassuming Honolulu neighborhood of Makiki.
*Oahu Tour - Obama's Neighborhood - Barack Obama Resources ...*
obamasneighborhood.com/pointsofinterest.html
Self Guided Oahu Tour of Obama Points of Interest ... place for a picnic which is precisely whatPresident elect Obama did with his family during a recent visit.
*Barry Slept Here - Obama's Neighborhood - Barack Obama ...*
obamasneighborhood.com/homes.html
Excluding his four years in Indonesia (between 1967 and 1971), Barack Obama's life was spent in half a dozen residences, primarily in Honolulu's Makiki ...
*President Barack Obama Birthplace Moped Honolulu Oahu Tour*
www.hawaiimoped.com/barack-obama-moped-tour
Did you know that our 44th president was born and raised in Honolulu? See where he was born, ... Enjoy yourself! View Barack Obama Tour in a larger map.
*Obama Tours in Hawaii – Hawaii Travel Guide*
www.hawaiilogue.com › Blog › Featured Articles
Michelle Obama was quoted saying, “You can't really understand Barack until you understand ... Lead by “Guide of Oahu,” this tour explores Obama's roots and as guests tour the island they ... Kapiolani Medical Center (place of Obama's birth).
*Barack Obama's Hawaii | GoHawaii.com*
Barack Obama’s Hawaii | GoHawaii.com
The Hawaiian word kamaaina means someone who is native born or who has ... Here are a few placesPresident Obama has visited on his trips back to Oahu:.
*A tour of Obama's Hawaii: Travel Weekly*
www.travelweekly.com/Hawaii-Travel/Insights/A-tour-of-Obama-Hawaii
Dec 29, 2016 - Barack Obama is taking his last winter vacation as the country's commander in chief in his home state of Hawaii. ... Obama was born Aug. 4, 1961, at the Kapiolani Hospital for Women & Children in Honolulu. He was raised in ...
*Hawaii invites visitors to experience Obama's Oahu - USATODAY.com*
Hawaii invites visitors to experience Obama's Oahu - USATODAY.com
Jan 22, 2009 - Local treat: Barack Obama leaves Kokonuts Shave Ice and Snacks on Dec. 26. ... Among the companies offering Obama-themed tours are Best Guides of Oahu ... A look at how his politicalbirthplace of Illinois and his father's ...
*Barack Obama Tours - Obama Tours of Hawaii, Africa, and Chicago*
www.hawaiiforvisitors.com › Islands › Oahu › Activities › Tours
Information about Barack Obama Hawaii tours featuring sites significant in his life. ... of Honolulu, and driving by the hospital where President Obama was born, ...
*Hawaii's latest attraction: Obama tourism - Travel | NBC News*
www.nbcnews.com/id/28003461/ns/travel/t/hawaiis-latest-attraction-obama-tourism/
Dec 8, 2008 - Tours of President-elect's childhood home, hangouts sprout up in Honolulu ... where President-elect Barack Obama grew up, in Honolulu. ... of Hope and Hot Springs, where former President Bill Clinton was born and raised.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 21, 2017)

updated 12/8/2008 2:44:09 PM ET

Print
Font:
HONOLULU — It happened to Plains, when Jimmy Carter became president and a tiny hamlet in western Georgia became famous as the hometown of a certain peanut farmer.

It happened to Crawford, Texas, when George Bush took the White House and the town closest to his getaway central Texas ranch blossomed with tourists and the businesses that catered to them.

But Honolulu, which already lures millions of tourists each year, is only beginning to see development of tourism tied to Barack Obama, the Hawaii native son who becomes the 44th president of the United States in January.

The sole existing Obama-related tour is a 90-minute stroll through the middle-class neighborhood where Obama spent most of his preteen and teenage years. It's led by Jack Christenson, a quirky septuagenarian who goes by the moniker Uncle Jack.

Christenson, who has long offered tours around town and asks only for donations, said he started his Obama neighborhood excursion a few weeks ago so tourists can go to "the place where it happened. That brings reality to it."

His tour includes a walk past the apartment tower where Obama and his late grandmother, Madelyn Dunham, lived. There also are stops outside Punahou School, where Obama attended from 1971 until high school graduation in 1979, a smaller apartment building where Obama's mother and sister lived briefly, and the Baskin-Robbins ice cream parlor where he worked.

Besides Uncle Jack, at least *two other* entrepreneurs are preparing their own for-profit tours. And other established businesses have for months been selling T-shirts festooned with Obama's name or visage.

Advertise
Obama's legacy here should help promote Hawaii as a tourist destination, said Juanita C. Liu, the interim dean of the School of Travel Industry at the University of Hawaii.

"Hawaii has traditionally been associated with sun, sand, recreation and leisure, and now we have the person in the highest office in the country," she said. "So it gives Hawaii greater credibility as well as visibility."

Liu noted that Hawaii's tourism industry is "currently in a downturn. ... But what I can say is (Obama's presidency) certainly is not going to hurt."

But nothing has occurred in Honolulu akin to the tourists that flocked to and the businesses that sprung up in Crawford, Plains or the Arkansas towns of Hope and Hot Springs, where former President Bill Clinton was born and raised.


Don't miss these Travel stories



Lords of the gourd compete for Punkin Chunkin honors
With teams using more than 100 unique apparatuses to launch globular projectiles a half-mile or more, the 27th annual World Championship Punkin Chunkin event is our pick as November’s Weird Festival of the Month.


Airports, airlines work hard to return your lost items
Expert: Tourist hordes threaten Sistine Chapel's art
MGM Grand wants Las Vegas guests to Stay Well
Report: Airlines collecting $36.1B in fees this year

Concierge desks at major hotels in Honolulu report few guests asking for directions to the neighborhood where Obama lived. The visitors bureaus for Oahu and Hawaii report only infrequent requests for such information.

Besides the sites where Obama lived or was schooled, there isn't much to see for those curious about his Hawaii history.

There's Sandy Beach, where he surfed as a teenager and swam as a presidential candidate during his vacation last August; the Chowder House restaurant, where a modest window sign advertises that the former senator was a customer, and other similarly ordinary spots.

That is not deterring Mitch Berger, president of Guides of Oahu. He said customers on his company's nature tours have increasingly asked where Obama lived. So he plans to start 2 1/2-_hour minibus tours of just Obama-related sites soon.

"I'm continually getting questions on things that shaped the man who is to become our 44th president," he said.

Another effort, to be called Obama Ohana Tour, expects to start up before Inauguration Day on Jan. 20, said Dianne Washington-Kay, who along with a friend, Mike Irvine, is developing the business. Ohana is a Hawaiian term that means family.

"If people come here and see why this island produced this kind of individual, that will broaden their view as to why Hawaii is a melting pot," said Washington-Kay, who noted that her family lives a few blocks from Obama's Chicago home.

Further, a local writer, Rob Kay, recently launched a Web site devoted to all things Obama and Hawaii. And just before Thanksgiving, the Hawaii Visitors and Convention Bureau unveiled a site highlighting Obama-related locations at http://www.gohawaii.com/obama.
_
_Advertise_
_But even a large surge of tourists searching for Obama's childhood hangouts is unlikely to change much about Honolulu, like it did Plains, Hope and Crawford.

In those towns, existing businesses and new shops selling presidential trinkets catered to tourists, gas stations filled up their cars and hotels provided rooms for the night.

"It had a big impact in the beginning," said Marilyn Judy, a school teacher and president of the Crawford Chamber of Commerce. "The tourists came and spent their dollars....Even when the protesters came, they still bought souvenirs and ate in the restaurants."

 Slideshow: The heart of Hawaii But Honolulu is a much bigger city, with more than 800,000 residents. Tourists who come here expect a broader experience than just viewing buildings where the president-to-be spent his childhood 30 to 40 years ago. And once Obama-mania fades, Honolulu's enduring tourist attractions will remain.

Not so in Crawford, where Bush-related tourism fell off in recent years. Two gift shops in Crawford have closed and the pace has returned to about where it was before the Bush years, Judy said.

In nearby Waco, tourism business has declined as well, but more the result of gas prices and the recession, said Steve Smith, senior vice president at the Waco Chamber of Commerce.

And so it may be with Obama-related tourism in Honolulu, said Jean Monroe, a Guides of Oahu researcher.

"Whether 20 years from now people are interested in Obama depends entirely on Obama," she said. "As long as people are interested in him, they will want to visit."_

one thing this AP article didn't mention that i might ask on the honolulu tour would be "ah... where was he born ?".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 21, 2017)

miketx said:


> It's almost impossible to believe that the lib trash are personally attacking people who disagree with them. Why, if they didn't do it every five minutes i wouldn't believe it at all.





IsaacNewton said:


> Alex Jones says Bigfoot took Obama's birth certificate on advice from the Reptilians based on information they obtained from papers found near the 9/11 inside job. The Reptilians have warned the BigFeet to stay clear of the 9/11 area as that is where Jimmy Hoffa sleeps disguised as a homeless man that is constantly reading Tropic Of Cancer. The BigFeet contingent, tired of being confined to the forest, have requested the Illuminati provide them with really big slippers as their feet, though large, still get stickers in them as they walk through the brush.
> 
> Trump has appointed Ivanka, Baron, Eric the idiot, Damien Kushner666, and their cleaning ladies as contacts for the Reptilians. Erkel and Fonzy are liasons with the BigFeet.



i would expect this kinda retarded post from a man who obviously skipped junior high science classes the fact he believes in magic bullets and incredibly STILL thinks oswald was the lone assassin.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 21, 2017)

miketx said:


> It's almost impossible to believe that the lib trash are personally attacking people who disagree with them. Why, if they didn't do it every five minutes i wouldn't believe it at all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 21, 2017)

once again,you two men need to get a room together..


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

washamericom said:


> *Makiki - Obama's Neighborhood - Barack Obama Resources, Hawaii ...*
> obamasneighborhood.com/makiki.html
> Makiki--Introduction & Self-Guided Tour (see below) ... air of the White House, Barack Obama grew up in the unassuming Honolulu neighborhood of Makiki.
> *Oahu Tour - Obama's Neighborhood - Barack Obama Resources ...*
> ...


Thanks for more information on President Obama's birth state.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> once again,you two men need to get a room together..



I can just see syriusly and washamerica so angry at each other for the other one never budging they will be arguing about this everyday for the next 30 years.

wash is obsessed with Obama while syriusly is obsessed over him.



anybody else agree these two men need a room together?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Barrack Hussein Obama admits he was born in Kenya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the Obama apologists wont watch this Dalia,they are so afraid and in denial they only see what they WANT to see.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > once again,you two men need to get a room together..
> ...



Anybody else agree that LA Ram Fan is bizarrely obsessed with telling us how we should post?

What is his/her/its obsession?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Barrack Hussein Obama admits he was born in Kenya...
> ...


Birthers believe any crap you see on the internet.

Even when it was originally posted as a joke.

Because Birthers are idiots.


----------



## miketx (Jun 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > It's almost impossible to believe that the lib trash are personally attacking people who disagree with them. Why, if they didn't do it every five minutes i wouldn't believe it at all.
> ...



Regressive liberal ROE


1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to. 

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented. 

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

*5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence.*

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion 

*7. Lie, make false assumptions*

8. Play race/gender card

9. Play gay/lesbian card

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist card

11. Make up stuff 

*12. Deny constantly*

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand when they have been posting about it for days.

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 21, 2017)

miketx said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




I especially liked post# 15 you mentioned,they were all very excellent points and you spelled it out to the tee and all of them but you REALLY nailed it with post#15 there ESPECIALLY.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 21, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...





miketx said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



we now know what issae newton looks like in real life.I found this pic of him here below.the obama apologists such as syriously are pros at doing this.


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


What questions?

I see "STATE of HAWAII" at the bottom of his seal... And what appears to be, "DEPA" on the left...


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> How about his transcripts from college?
> 
> -Geaux


No need. He's already provided two copies of his birth records. Nothing more is required.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

washamericom said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


I dunno -- any statues of a child Bush in Connecticut?


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Barrack Hussein Obama admits he was born in Kenya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only hope for the sake of your mental stability, you're just goofing for the thread.

FALSE: Obama Admits Not Being Born in Hawaii


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Barrypuppet's certificate of live birth is a fraud. If the state of Hawaii actually had a legit copy of it, it would not have all of those anomalies because the original birth certificate (that is printed on bond paper) is sent to the Treasury department which is owned by the current "owner" of USA.INC and all they would have (if they ever had it to begin with) is the original which they obviously didn't. The Barrypuppet may have been born in Hawaii but what was shown to the sheeple wasn't his original one....no "ifs ands or buts" about it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


You didn't actually have to post this for me to know you're a birfer.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




As usual, you can never refute what I post and all you have is the "Uh-uh" defense as if that is a debate "game changer". The fact of the matter is that whichever state you were born in doesn't have the original birth certificate...all they have is a copy....be it a paper copy or on microfiche.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Birfers are refuted by their own idiocies.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I am not sure what a "birfer" is but what I posted is a fact that is not refutable. States only have copies. The fraudulent document was a "cut and paste" job that was poorly done and the moron that did it either forgot to run it through a printer and then scan it or they were too incompetent to understand how easily  PDF files can be dissected OR they thought we were too stupid to figure it out......bottom line is that the certificate is a fake and a poorly done one at that.

Any further questions????


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Sure, one more question.... is there any conspiracy you *don't* fall for?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What is a conspiracy? Two or more people plotting something for nefarious means. People go to prison every day for conspiring. As I have stated, the original birth certificate isn't kept by the state that the U.S citizen was born in . It is sent to the Treasury department because every "citizen" is a bonded secured asset/chattel of USA.INC ...it's a fact.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You're apparently too crazy to even know what a conspiracy is.

Meanwhile,  even world net daily, as right leaning as they are, admitted Obama's certification of live birth is authentic. Why would I believe a raving nut like you over a confession from one of Obama's staunchest opponents?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Experts have said otherwise, WND has document experts? Don't believe me.....doesn't mean shit to me either way. I simply know where the original birth certificate is stored and all states have are copies and they don't go back and "update" them.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


WND's claim it is authentic was based on forgery experts. And you failed to answer the question, leaving me no choice but to believe a confession from rightwing WND over a raving conspiracy nut like you.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Believe what you want to believe......I know where birth certificates are stowed away at and they are not "upgraded" to include the "up to the day" terms for race. The PDF file is easily dissected. Seriously, it doesn't matter where the Barrypuppet was born because "da gubermint" is a corporate entity anyway....what does matter is the deception. It may not matter to you? But it matters to me greatly.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


More dementía on your part. His BC does not contain "up to the date" racial terms.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You poor birfer. That really is the best you could muster after making a fool of yourself claiming the birth certificate contains "up to the date" racial terms.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




It is a fraud and a fake and I find it hilarious that you would point to a news site that you have no use for to make that claim. Two experts not only found that the birth certificate was a fraud but they actually found the birth certificate the info was lifted from that was "cut and pasted" on the fraudulent document of the Barrypuppet. Case closed........but keep on clinging to the myth. It amuses me......


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You talking about Joe the Sheriff??


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Hello? McDale??

So? Did the disgraced Joe the Sheriff inform you Obama's birth certificate contained "up to the date" racial terms? Is that where you got that idiocy from?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > How about his transcripts from college?
> ...



You're right. That's why his agenda (Hillary) was sent to crapper. We were done with the POTUS diversity experiment as it was an utter failure. We're overturning his worthless EO's and other disgraces as soon as possible

Obama who?

-Geaux


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Obama, the guy who still haunts your head.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 22, 2017)

no obot can comment on the 9 points of forgery. i wonder why.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

washamericom said:


> no obot can comment on the 9 points of forgery. i wonder why.


I did when it came out. It was a lie. For example, they claimed a dare on both certificates were tilted at the exact same angle. So I copied and pasted one and overlayed it on top of the other. They are not tilted at the exact same angle. Also, in the words they claim were cut and pasted from one to the other were also not identical. All I had to do was zoom in and look at the pixels to see they were not the same.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

miketx said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Regressive MikeTX ROE

1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to.

2. Promptly reject all explanations as left wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented(This is of course one of the definitions of Birtherism)

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

*5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence.*

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion

*7. Lie, make false assumptions (another Birther requirement)*

8. Play race/gender card

9. Play the Christian card

10. Play the Fake News card

11. Make up stuff

*12. Deny constantly*

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand when they have been posting about it for days.

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Fake News


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



LOL- poor gullible Birthers. 

You believe any nut on the internet- but believe the State of Hawaii is lying to the world.

You believe any fake story on the internet- but don't believe birth notices in Hawaiian newspapers.

Poor gullible Birthers.....lol


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

washamericom said:


> no obot can comment on the 9 points of forgery. i wonder why.



No you don't.

You have gotten responses dozens of times in the last 4 years- you just ignore them. 

Of course your response to the State of Hawaii stating that the Birth Certificate is authentic is to hint at corruption and a conspiracy.

The funny part is- we know that Zullo has received payoffs for promoting Birtherism- yet you believe his Birther idiocy.

But believe that the Hawaiian officials are all corrupt- Republican and Democrats, and civil servants- even though there is absolutely no evidence that they received any payments.

Birthers are such gullible idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The State of Hawaii has all of the original birth certificates on file. Not copies. 

And that is a fact- not one of your Birther made up 'facts'


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



http://health.hawaii.gov/vitalrecords/files/2013/05/Policy_Memo_5_15_2001.pdf
http://health.hawaii.gov/vitalrecords/files/2013/05/News_Release_Birth_Certificate_042711.pdf

You do realize that you pulling Birther crap out of your ass doesn't make it a 'fact'

State of Hawaii keeps the original birth certificates on file in the Department of Health- when there are paper originals.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 22, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The Hawaii department of health wasn't even formed until five years AFTER Duhbummer's Birf.

So, how did they end up with his "original" Birf Certificate?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Maybe you should get back on your med's?

Barack Obama's birth certificate was signed a few days after his birth(born 8/4/61, signed 8/8/61, accepted by Department of Health 8/8/61


http://health.hawaii.gov/vitalrecords/files/2013/05/News_Release_Birth_Certificate_042711.pdf

_On April 25, 2011, pursuantto President Obama‟s request, Director Fuddy personally 
witnessed the copying of the original Certificate of Live Birth and attested to the 
authenticity of the two copies. Dr. Alvin Onaka, the State Registrar, certified the 
copies

_


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 22, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



History of HHSC – Hawaii Health Systems Corporation

A series of legislative actions began which expanded the role of the state to where it stands today.  *In 1965,* the county public hospitals officially became a state responsibility.  However, the counties still ran the facilities with very limited state leadership or control.  *Then in 1967, the state, through the Department of Health (DOH), began the transition from county management to full state control. * At the same time, it became apparent that the cost was becoming a growing burden on the state’s general fund.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

You morons on the right prove every minute of every day just how fucking nuts you are.

That's not the Department of Health's website -- it's the Hawaii Health Systems Corporation. They're a healthcare provider, not the Department of Health.

Here's the website for the department of health....

Hawaii State Department of Health

And while their website doesn't seem to indicate the year of establishment, they have laws on their books older than their state governing a Department of Health.

General powers and duties of the department


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Note the date accepted by the "Reg. General"


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Really? Race for Barrypuppet's alleged father is "African" instead of negro....Africa is a country, no? There are whites that are African, no? Denoting race by referencing the country one is from doesn't describe ethnicity, no?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...




The birth certificate is a fraud that is easily dissected with Adobe and if that wasn't enough, two experts that are used as court witnesses in fraud cases verified that it was fraudulent and a badly done fraudulent document at that. The case is closed as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Which 'two experts'? Names and a citation to their written explanation.

But of course the case is closed as far as you are concerned.

For Birthers it was closed as soon as Barack Obama announced his candidacy.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



And? What the hell do you think it means that his parents described his father's race as "African"- when he is a from Africa?

Why do you think that 'invalidates' a birth certificate?


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Conspiracy nut... you said it was an "up to date" racial term. That's not an "up to date" racial term.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




I posted the link to the video and the press conference. Whether the Barrypuppet was born in America or not isn't the issue, it's the lying and cover-up including that of keeping his academic records under lock and key...which is his right to do so but it makes people suspicious that he is hiding something. AND since he was so big on expanding the surveillance powers of the state, the fact that he wants his privacy while invading ours makes him a hypocritical leftard sack of shit.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The conspiracy nut is _trying_ to equate "African" with "African-American."

Fucking rightard. <smh>


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




So African describes one's race and was used in 1961??????


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Let all that butthurt out, Faun........it will make ya feel better.

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



#1 That isn't the only thing that invalidates it...

#2 Negro was used to describe black folks in 1961.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No, but it's not an "up to date" racial term either.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


It does nothing to invalidate it.

The Ah'nee birth certificate identifies her parents as "Hawn-Caucasian-Chinese" and "Hawn-Caucasian-Korean" respectively.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Says you. But you're a stark-raving conspiracy nut.  In reality, it was a typed in field subject to the discretion of the individual filling out the form.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




he is too arrogant and ignorant to admit he has been taken to school by you and the OP and been proven wrong many times by this running away from the FACT that back then in 1961,the term african american was NEVER used,they they were called negros.Its funnny watching him sling shit in defeat on this issue making things up when he knows he is cornered on this.that more than anything proves the case is indeed closed and it is a fake..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



the paid shills can only post a funny and shit all over the floor everytime they know they are cornered on this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Indeed he is butthurt that he cant handle defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



In going back I see that YOU already beat me to the punch on this and took him to school with a major ass beating on this even before I did so.nice job.well done. He can only sling shit in defeat and cry like a baby knowing that you owned his ass and he cant get around that pesky little fact which proves it is case closed and you are the winner,him the loser,and you have checkmated his ass and owned him as he always gets owned here in the conspiracy section no matter what the topic is JFK,9/11 and barry being a foreigner.His bosses sure pay him well the fact he comes back for the constant ass beatings he gets here everyday from you,me and many others on these subjects.



you know he doesnt embarrass himself for free,no way no how.they would have to pay him big bucks for his humilation he suffers everyday from you on that.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



LOL you don't even know the names of your so-called experts!  Classic Birther fail!

So lets review:
a) You don't know who the so-called experts are
b) You have no written analysis by any experts claiming that the birth certificate is a forgery.
c) You are relying upon a press conference- lol
d) And refuse to accept the statements of the actual experts- with names- from the Department of Health in Hawaii.

Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



So you are saying that Barack Obama Sr.- the father from Africa- could not possibly have described himself as "African" in 1961?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Was that the term used by Barack Obama Sr. in 1961? Prove it.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LA RAM still obsessing over Birtherism- Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You birfers are a riot. Most have abandoned you. Please, never give up.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Trump used Birthers like cheap condoms and then flushed them down the toilet when he was poised to run in the general election.

But for die hard Birthers....they have to believe that President Obama could not possibly have actually been President.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Here's one that listed the race as "Hawaiian."






According to these idiots here, that means it's a fake Hawaiian birth certificate of another person born in Kenya.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Well the mothers is even more fun- Hawaiian- Filipino- Portuguese- Spanish.

Yeppers- another 'fake' Birth Certificate......

Oh wait- they are all real except Barack Obama Jr's.......lol


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


And here I thought "Hawaiian Fil Port Sp" was just an *"up to date" racial term*.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well I need to think like a Birther......hmmm.....well translating "Hawaiian Fil Port Sp" to Birther world view- this was clearly code for "Obama was born in Kenya"......


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 22, 2017)

I won't lie. The best part about being a "birther" is pulling the strings and watching the ultra defensive leftarded monkeys dance.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 22, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> I won't lie. The best part about being a "birther" is pulling the strings and watching the ultra defensive leftarded monkeys dance.



I won't lie.

The best part about being a rational anti-Birther is pointing out what idiots Birthers are.

Its kind of a guilty pleasure. 

The idiotic things Birthers say- and believe........basically they just roll in their own monkey poo.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 22, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > I won't lie. The best part about being a "birther" is pulling the strings and watching the ultra defensive leftarded monkeys dance.
> ...



Lol!

It never fails.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> I won't lie. The best part about being a "birther" is pulling the strings and watching the ultra defensive leftarded monkeys dance.


Oh? That's why you don't know the difference between a healthcare provider and a Department of Health?

At least you admit you're a clown who's here to entertain us.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > I won't lie. The best part about being a "birther" is pulling the strings and watching the ultra defensive leftarded monkeys dance.
> ...




The birth certificate was fake and there is no doubt about that. The copy and paste info was lifted from Johanna Ah’nee's birth certificate and the 9 points of fraud match perfectly that could be lifted by Adobe software because whomever was in charge of this "project" neglected to print the document and then scan it. By the time that they figured out the mistake it was too late because it had been downloaded over 100,000 times....so there was no putting that "genie" back in the bottle so they went into spin control mode and even got rid of Loretta Fuddy, the one that authenticated the document  and was able to pay off 76K in debts all of the sudden....yes, we have more questions than answers.

Leftards will circle the wagons around the Barrypuppet and truth be damned.....seems that this sack of shit is their "sacred cow".....tooo funny.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




LOL! Thanks! You know even more about this topic than I do but you have learned to not cast pearls before swine....I have yet to master that.


----------



## deanrd (Jun 22, 2017)

fncceo said:


> It's a little late now, isn't it?


I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Better still... Just put the swines on ignore. After you've already exposed their hypocrisy, ignorance and denials, that is.

If you don't  put them on ignore, they will simply keep posting as though you never made a point against them in your life.

They really are that dense.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


You're an idiot. And as an idiot, you have that completely backwards. If you put someone on ignore, it doesn't stop them from refuting your nonsense. It only makes you look like a coward who can't handle opposing views and it renders you helpless to defend your positions as they get ripped to shreds by the very people you're trying to ignore.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Faun said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I could ignore you and your ilk if I wanted and still make my very salient points without addressing your lame "flames". What I find hilarious is that YOU and your kind are the ones that have trouble handling opposing views that are not in line with the leftard clown posse point of view. I will kick your ass (like I always do) when time permits and when I am not engaged in more stimulating conversation but you are very low on the ol cyber "totem pole".

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

deanrd said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's a little late now, isn't it?
> ...




It's too late and it never really mattered to begin with because you don't have to be born in America to be CEO of Wal-Mart and this corporate "gubermint" isn't any different. The point is the deception and lies that were told and that matters a great deal.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 22, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> *I could ignore you and your ilk if I wanted and still make my very salient points without addressing your lame "flames". *What I find hilarious is that YOU and your kind are the ones that have trouble handling opposing views that are not in line with the leftard clown posse point of view. I will kick your ass (like I always do) when time permits and when I am not engaged in more stimulating conversation but you are very low on the ol cyber "totem pole".
> 
> Hope this helps!!!




That's exactly what I do.

No need to waste valuable time with trolls and libtards. Time is better spent with the more reasonable members.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 22, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I do have some leftards here that I don't bother with that nip at my heels begging for my attention but since my time is limited, I don't bother with them......


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



Birthers have never doubted anything that that they have heard on the internet.

Because Birthers are gullible idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 23, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > *I could ignore you and your ilk if I wanted and still make my very salient points without addressing your lame "flames". *What I find hilarious is that YOU and your kind are the ones that have trouble handling opposing views that are not in line with the leftard clown posse point of view. I will kick your ass (like I always do) when time permits and when I am not engaged in more stimulating conversation but you are very low on the ol cyber "totem pole".
> ...



So you waste your time with Birthers and trolls.......lol

You can't stay away from Birtherism.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Your time is so limited.....you spend it recycling Birther Bullshit endlessly.......lol


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 23, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



I love it when people put me on ignore- it says to the world two things:
a) the person is too cowardly to deal with my posts and
b) I can point out what a coward the person is everytime and they don't waste everyone's time denying it.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



The deception and lies of Birthers does matter to me- which is why I keep pointing out your deception and lies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 23, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



thats excellent advise,this paid shill syriously is obviously that,the fact he comes back for so many ass beatings all the time on this issue its obvious he is  paid shill not worth bothering with anymore. you know he is paid shill cause he would never come back for all these ass beatings he gets here everyday for FREE,no way,no how,he has made FIVE farts in a row recently.

The OP I dont have much of a better opinion  of him and neither should you though,he is obsessed over this beyond words and cant let it go,thats all he EVER talks about.

i was hoping once he got out of office he would move on to something else and worry about whats going on NOW with government corruption but no such luck. It appears he is not going to let this go and is going to talk about this everyday the next 30 years. he cant get over his obsession on this and  this troll here, has an obsession over the OP same as the OP has an obsession over this issue.they deserve  deserve each other and should get a room together.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 23, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 23, 2017)

Chuz Life said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > *I could ignore you and your ilk if I wanted and still make my very salient points without addressing your lame "flames". *What I find hilarious is that YOU and your kind are the ones that have trouble handling opposing views that are not in line with the leftard clown posse point of view. I will kick your ass (like I always do) when time permits and when I am not engaged in more stimulating conversation but you are very low on the ol cyber "totem pole".
> ...



that I what I do MOST the time with these government paid trolls for some reason I never did that with him when I should have done it a long time ago so thanks for waking me up on that.

whats sad though is the OP here really hurts the case for the Obama not being a us citizen,he is as bad as that shill he argues with everyday because he has such an obsession over this,Instead of worrying about more important things like our government murdering 3000 of its own citizens and being behind 9/11 and starting wars with other countries and whats going on NOW,he lives i the past and wont let this issue go. him and that paid shill should get a room together the fact the OP is obsessed over this issue of Obama and the shill is as obsessed over him as a posteras he is with the birth certificate.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I am paid 1/2 as much as you are, for posting here.

Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Is just troll, troll, troll

Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 23, 2017)

speak of the devil,the paid shill^ came back to shit all over the floor again and receive his constant ass beatings he gets here everyday after his boss ordered him to go back and troll again for the big bucks.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ,the paid shill^



Remember- however much I am paid to 'shill' here, you are paid twice as much for your shilling and trolling.....

Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 23, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



No lies or deceptions here and I have just as much disdain for the neocons as I do lefards......they wallow around in the same disgusting swamp.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...


You're so fucking delusional, it's funny. That you fell for the "9 points of forgery" nonsense is yet more evidence that you would fall for anything they said be cause you *want* to believe Obama forged two birth certificates.

The "9 points of forgery" idiocy was one last gasp of air from Joe the Sheriff as Obama was preparing to leave office. You'll note, that Joe the Sheriff never did demonstrate any of the inconsistencies he claimed to find throughout the years. Instead, he put all his eggs in the "9 points of forgery" basket -- and ended up with nothing but egg on his own face.

The "9 points of forgery" nonsense is too easy to debunk. He claimed that Obama (or surrogate) had copied & pasted chunks of the Ah'nee birth certificate in order to cobble together his own fake birth certificate. To prove Joe the Sheriff is full of shit, all one has to do is find any one of the pieces he claims was copied and pasted and show they are not absolutely identical, down to the last pixel.

Easy peasy......

"Oahu" is not identical. The 'O' on Obama's birth certificate is slightly thinner and slightly higher than the 'O' on the Ah'nee BC. The image on the bottom is where I added red lines which accentuate the 'O' is raised on Obama's BC.

The 'a' and 'h' on Obama's BC are touching but are not touching on the Ah'nee BC .

Had they been copied and pasted, they would appear *identical*.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




You obviously have no clue about how Adobe works and how it pertains it PDF files. Not everything from Ah'nee's birth certificate was lifted to put on the Barrypuppet's. It is a waste of time to keep going around this mulberry bush when the experts have demonstrated to ad naseum that this was a fraudulent document and then to add salt to the wound, the one that authenticated it mysteriously dies. Keep living in denial, dude....keep defending a ship that has sunk.


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL

Now you're calling Joe the Sheriff a liar. He claims "Oahu" was copied & pasted from the Ah'nee birth certificate. More evidence you don't have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




100 PERCENT FRAUDULENT.........deal with it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I just proved both that Joe the Sheriff lied and that you idiotically fell for it -- and the best response you can muster is sticking your tongue out at me like a 4 year old?

How sad.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You proved nothing and the evidence produced speaks for itself. It was a poorly manufactured document and very little effort was put into it. The most basic safety precautions weren't even used....like a copy and then a scan and by the time they figured out how they had screwed up, it was too late because too many people had downloaded it.....but hang on to the fraud with both hands if you want. Please, by all means, have the last word.


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOL

You keep telling yourself that, delirious dale. 

Meanwhile, here in reality, Joe the Sheriff, after many years of investigating, claimed among the evidence the Obama's birth certificate is fake was his claim that "Oahu" was cut and pasted from the Ah'nee birth certificate. That would me "Oahu" would appear to be identical on both birth certificates.

I demonstrated they are not identical, driving a stake through the heart of Joe the Sheriff's bogus claims; while at the same time, demonstrating for the forum what a gullible imbecile you are for falling for the ex-sheriff's ruse and just accepting his word at face value without even bothering to check if he was tellin the truth or not.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


All you Birthers have are lies, speculation and innuendo.

Which is why I enjoy pointing them out so much.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



And by 'experts' you mean people you can't even manage to name in documents that don't exist.

And by 'the one that authenticated it mysteriously dies'- Barack Obama's BC has been authenticated by three people- two Directors of Health and the Registrar of Records- all confirming that Barack Obama's BC is on file in Hawaii and that he was born in Hawaii.

But Birther nutjobs will never accept facts when they can rely upon lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Barack Obama- legally elected twice, served 8 years as President. 

Born in the United States as repeatedly confirmed by Hawaii.

You will never be able to deal with it.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


and the ass beatings the paid shill comes back for contiune as always.


you said everything that had to be said to the shill just now,no sense in going any further with him on this.


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2017)

Everybody knows the kenyan's online release of a so called scan of a certificate of birth was a pathetic forgery... everybody. Some will admit it, some chose to continue lying about it, end of story.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 26, 2017)

fncceo said:


> It's a little late now, isn't it?


Agreed.  First, I have faith our intelligence services wouldn't let a Kenyan Muslim sleeper agent get in the same room as the nuclear football much less be in charge of it.  Second, the screeching of the partisan fanatics about Obama in June 2017 makes as little sense as the screeching of the partisan fanatics about GW in June of 2008.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 26, 2017)

007 said:


> Everybody knows the kenyan's online release of a so called scan of a certificate of birth was a pathetic forgery... everybody. Some will admit it, some chose to continue lying about it, end of story.


Only a low IQ or mentally ill person believes our intelligence services are that fucking stupid.   You use the TAC shield as your avatar.  Were you in the service?  A member of TAC?  An officer or enlisted?  Honorable Discharge or something less?


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody knows the kenyan's online release of a so called scan of a certificate of birth was a pathetic forgery... everybody. Some will admit it, some chose to continue lying about it, end of story.
> ...


Sorry, your insults and hyperbole don't change jack shit.

The truth is Barry's CofB is a forgery.... sorry. The majority of people already admit it.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 26, 2017)

007 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Nice dodge on the military question.   I'm guessing you're one of those stolen valor types, amirite? 

Do you know why all the fucking stolen valor assholes always claim to be enlisted men?  Because it's not against the law.  It is, however, against the law to claim to be a military officer.  Go figure, eh?

For those who have taken it, do you believe the oath of enlistment and the oath of office are forever or just temporary?


----------



## 007 (Jun 26, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I have nothing to prove to an ass kissing obama apologist ass clown.

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 26, 2017)

007 said:


> I have nothing to prove to an ass kissing obama apologist ass clown.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.


LOL

Again, the dodge on military service.  While I'm not a fan of either "ass kissing obama apologist ass clown(s)" or "ass kissing trump apologist ass clowns", I'm even less of a fan of stolen valor ass clowns.  These lying pieces of shit stand on the bodies of dead American heroes to make themselves look good in a virtual world.   I support making Stolen Valor illegal and a sentence of 5-10 years in Federal prison.  I'd like to see these lying pieces of shit ass-fucked in prison just like pedophiles and rapists often experience.   It's one thing to lie and puff up one's reputation, but it's another thing to steal the valor of fallen American heroes in doing so.

A real vet can immediately spot what's wrong with the photo below.

Stolen Valor Archives | The SITREP Military Blog


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


As if more evidence was needed that you're insane.

Why the fuck would Obama forge two separate copies of his birth records since he was born in Hawaii??


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 26, 2017)

007  What is your opinion of the cowardly, slimey, fuckwad Stolen Valor assholes? 

Do you know anyone is on this list or should be?  If so, please PM me the details:
Hall Of Shame - Guardian Of Valor


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Aren't you tired of having your Birther ass whipped?


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

007 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



The truth is that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii. The majority of Americans are not idiot Birthers and elected Barack Obama twice and have moved on.

Birthers are just idiots who believe lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

007 said:


> Everybody knows the kenyan's online release of a so called scan of a certificate of birth was a pathetic forgery... everybody.



You do know that the voices in your head are not 'everybody'?

Right?

Even your dear leader Trump threw you under the bus once he secured the GOP nomination- even he doesn't believe your Birther lies.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



F-R-A-U-D..............


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Birthers are F-O-O-L-S.  As if it matters now that we have Republicans in the WH.  Are you saying President Trump is part of the conspiracy to cover up Obama's origins?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Dude, I am about the truth and I don't give a shit which bought and paid for political party members get butthurt over it. 90 plus percent of these "politicians" are either corrupted and/or compromised. There are so many things that have gone on that you couldn't even wrap your head around. You HONESTLY  believe in this crooked system even though the proof is out there that shows that the ones that control the currency are the ones that control it all....but you? You buy into this pathetic "dog and pony" show........pathetic.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What I am saying is that there is "da gubermint" that we see....this inept, can't ever get along, fusses and feuds with each other as to explain why nothing ever changes for the better....then we have the banking oligarchs that control the Fed and are the real puppetmasters. "Give me a control of a nation's currency and I care not whom makes it's laws" Amschel Rothschild.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


If you are about the TRUTH, then please explain how both our intelligence services and President Trump, not to mention a Republican Congress, have allowed a Kenyan Muslim sleeper agent continue to collect a Presidential pension and 24/7 Secret Service protection?  Is it because the entire Federal government is controlled by the Illuminati, Jews and/or Kenyan Muslims? 

Former Presidents Act - Wikipedia
_*By law, former presidents are entitled to a pension, staff and office expenses, medical care or health insurance, and Secret Service protection.
*_
*Pension[edit]*
_*The Secretary of the Treasury pays a taxable pension to the president. Former presidents receive a pension equal to the pay that the head of an executive department (Executive Level I) would be paid, as of 2015 $203,700 per year.[4]The pension begins immediately after a president's departure from office.[5] A former president's spouse may also be paid a lifetime annual pension of $20,000 if they relinquish any other statutory pension.[1]*_


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


And only you and a few others are smart enough to know the truth, eh?  Good for you, sir!


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


And everyone here just watched you run away from answering my question.

Why are you so A-F-R-A-I-D?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



From a post I wrote earlier today.......

At the very top there are no differences between the two parties. The CFR allowed Carroll Quigley to sit in on their meetings and read all their white papers. They are "The Deep State" and this is why nothing ever changes for the better. It's all in his book "Tragedy And Hope".

“The powers of financial capitalism had another far-reaching aim, _nothing less than to create a world system of financial control in private hands able to dominate the political system of each country and the economy of the world as a whole._ This system was to be controlled in a feudalist fashion by the central banks of the world acting in concert, by secret agreements arrived at in frequent private meetings and conferences.” (Georgetown University Professor Carroll Quigley, _Tragedy and Hope_, p. 324. 1966.) 

“The argument that the two parties should represent opposed ideals and policies, one, perhaps, of the Right and the other of the Left, is a foolish idea acceptable only to doctrinaire and academic thinkers. Instead, the two parties should be almost identical, so that the American people can ‘throw the rascals out’ at any election without leading to any profound or extensive shifts in policy” (Georgetown University Professor Carroll Quigley, _Tragedy and Hope_, 1966.)


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



All I know is that the one presented on the Dot gov website was a fraud. That much is obvious.......


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


And ..... still not answering my question....

Why are you so A-F-R-A-A-A-A-I-D?[


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I answered it but it seems that you need to take some "English As A Second language" classes.......


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



F-R-A-U-D...........= Every Birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Dude- you are a Birther- which means that you despise the truth.

Which is why you ignore the facts- and instead rely upon lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



And by 'obvious' you mean directly contradicted by the State of Hawaii.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


 

I don't give a shit where the Barrypuppet was born but that last lame attempt on the dot gov website was a fraud...no "ifs, ands or buts"......


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You 'don't give a shit so much that you keep posting Birther Bullshit over and over.

The State of Hawaii confirmed that the BC is legit- you call it a fraud.

America goes with the State of Hawaii.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 26, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




Loretta Fuddy, the one that authenticated it is dead...what are the odds?? And she got a sudden influx of cash into her checking account......I am sure it's just a coinky-dink...you betcha.


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Your dementia worsens.

The question was .... *Why the fuck would Obama forge two separate copies of his birth records since he was born in Hawaii??*

... nowhere did you answer that ^^^

You said, _"F-R-A-U-D.............."_

... followed up with ... _"All I know is that the one presented on the Dot gov website was a fraud. That much is obvious......."_

... neither one offers an explanation why Obama would fake his own birth record from the state in which he was born.


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Again, why on Earth would he fake something he could get from the state where he was born?

As always, you make no sense.


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Imbecile, if she was killed after validating his birth records, why weren't any of the others killed off?

Thinking is anathema to you imbeciles.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 26, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Gotta love the world of Birthers and other Konspiracy Kooks......always latching onto lies, speculation and innuendo.

(why was someone putting money into her account after she died....a post death bribe? LOL)


----------



## surada (Sep 6, 2022)

washamericom said:


> fake life obama...
> 
> *REQUESTS “COMPREHENSIVE INVESTIGATION”*
> _
> ...



Joe Elkins is pitifully stupid.








						8 U.S. Code § 1401 -  Nationals and citizens of United States at birth
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## surada (Sep 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> Why? You liberals idiots will just lie more.



Learn to read.









						8 U.S. Code § 1401 -  Nationals and citizens of United States at birth
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Learn to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Birtherism highlights just how insane the nutty right is.


----------



## surada (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Birtherism highlights just how insane the nutty right is.



That too, but they are also lazy and can't read. Trump is the same way. If Trump ever learned the truth it didn't matter. He still doubled down on his asinine lie.  Trump has done that so often it would be foolish to believe anything he says.


----------



## surada (Sep 6, 2022)

fncceo said:


> It's a little late now, isn't it?



This is such embarrassing ignorance. Obama's mother never traveled outside the US until she married her second husband. She lived in the US from birth.. until she moved to Indonesia when Barak was five years old. How could Americans be so incredibly stupid?


----------

